# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի ընտրություններ (06.05.2012թ.)

## Armavir

Ինչպե՞ս կքվեարկեիք, եթե խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները լինեին այս կիրակի:

----------


## Vaio

Հօգուտ Հայաստանի *հանրապետական* կուսակցության:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ես առաջին անգամ եմ մասնակցելու համապետական ընտրությունների: :Pardon: 
Քվեարկելու եմ «Ժառանգություն» օգտին որովհետև




> Բավական լավ ցուցակ ա: Անկեղծ: Ու կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր դեմ են իշխանությանը, բայց ՀԱԿ-ին էլ չեն վստահում կամ չեն սիրում կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, արժի որ ոչ թե բոյկոտեն ընտրությունները (որն անարդյունավետ կլինի, քանի որ մեկ է արդեն պարզ է, որ ընտրություններին բավական մեծ քանակով մասնակցություն է լինելու, տոտալ բոյկոտն անհնար է ներկայումս), այլ մասնակցեն ընտրություններին ու քվեարկեն էս ցուցակի համար:

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2012), Vaio (23.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Բարգավաճ  :Blush:  :LOL: 

Հարցումը բաց լիներ մի քիչ կռվեինք-մռվեինք  :LOL:

----------

Vaio (23.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հաշվի բաց ա ։) 
Ժառանգություն, կռվելու բան չկա։

----------

Chilly (22.03.2012), keyboard (22.03.2012), Moonwalker (22.03.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժառանգություն: Անցած անգամ էլ եմ իրենց ընտրել, էս անգամ էլ կընտրեմ: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է, միակ կուսակցությունն ա, ով գործ ա անում:

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2012), Tig (22.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012), Աթեիստ (22.03.2012), Տրիբուն (23.03.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժառանգություն /եթե մասնակցեի/

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2012), Աթեիստ (22.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս տեմպերով կարող ա՞ ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն կազմեն ։)

----------

Chilly (22.03.2012), keyboard (22.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.03.2012)

----------


## Chilly

Ժառանգություն  :Smile: 

կարծում եմ էս տեսանյութը թեմայի մեջ է, չնայած քաղաքական հումորում ավելի տեղին կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (26.03.2012), Rhayader (08.04.2012), Աթեիստ (23.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

«Մահվան» ընտրատարածք




> Քիչ առաջ առաջիկա խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով մասնակցության հայտ է ներկայացրել նաեւ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Նա որոշել է առաջադրվել թիվ 7 ընտրատարածքում, որտեղ առաջադրվել են նաև գործարար պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը, անկուսակցական Վարդան Վարդանյանը, նաև ՀԱԿ-ը ներկայացնող “Հայկական Ժամանակ” օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:


Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայտարարությունը




> ......
> Հ.Գ. Սա իմ հայտարարությունն է, որ պատրաստել էի թիվ 7 ԸԸՀ-ում պատգամավորի թեկնածու առաջադրվելուց հետո: Որոշեցի այն հրապարակել երբ ԿԸՀ-ն պաշտոնապես կհրապարակի առաջադրվածների ցանկը: Չեմ թաքցնի, ինձ համար կատարյալ անակնկալ էր առաջադրվածների ցանկում Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի անունը տեսնելը: ԸԸՀ եմ մտել մոտավորապես 16.50-ին, այնտեղից դուրս եմ եկել 17-ն անց ինչ-որ բան, ու այդ պահի դրությամբ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը առաջադրված չէր: Ինձ համար շատ ավելի մեծ անակնկալ է այն, որ խորհրդարանական կուսակցության ղեկավարը ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու է առաջադրվում ոչ թե կուսակցության որոշմամբ, այլ ինքնառաջադրմամբ, եւ հանրությունը խորհրդարանական խմբակցության լիդերի առաջադրման մասին իմանում է ոչ թե կուսակցության հաղորդագրությունից, կամ լրատվական հաղորդագրություններից, այլ ԿԸՀ ամփոփագրից:


Մեր մեջ ասած, Րաֆֆիի էս արածը էշություն ա  :LOL:  Գոնե էս պահի դրությամբ: Արա, ալամ Հայաստանն ընտրատարածք ա, պըտի գայիր ու Նիկոլի հե՞տ պայքարեիր: Էշությունն իրոք սահմաններ չի ճանաչում: 

Այ դրա համար էլ փաթթել եմ ընտրությունները: էս հայվանների համար ես բա տեղիցս կհելնե՞մ:   :LOL:

----------

keyboard (26.03.2012), Vaio (23.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մենակ առաջին քսան հոգունը դնենք բոլոր կուսակցությունների ու դաշինքների համար, որ շատ չծանրաբեռնվի թեման
ԱԺ ընտրությունների «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» Կուսակցության նախընտրական ցուցակը:

1. Ծառուկյան Գագիկ Կոլյայի
2. Օսկանյան Վարդան Մինասի
3. Վարդանյան Վարդան Նահապետի
4. Արսենյան Գուրգեն Բաբկենի
5. Բալասանյան Սամվել Միսակի
6. Զոհրաբյան Նաիրա Վահանի
7. Հովհաննիսյան Վահե Լավրենտի
8. Քուշկյան Հարություն Մաքսիմի
9. Հովհաննիսյան Հմայակ Կոնստանտինի
10. Մելքումյան Միքայել Սերգեյի
11. Վարդանյան Էլինար Սուրիկի
12. Մարգարյան Ստեփան Գրիգորի
13. Թամազյան Արթուր Ռաֆիկի
14. Սաֆարյան Արամ Վիլենի
15. Գալստյան Խաչիկ Սամվելի
16. Պողոսյան Թամարա Հարությունի
17. Էնֆիաջյան Վահե Սարգսի
18. Գևորգյան Ռուբեն Պետիկի
19. Բաբայան Վահան Շոթայի
20. Ուրիխանյան Տիգրան Խաչատուրի

----------

keyboard (26.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## Chelovek84

Ժառանգություն։
Րաֆֆիին չեմ հասկանում։ Րաֆֆին իհարկե համամասնականով շատ ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունի անցնելու, հավանաբար այդ նկատառումով էլ «որը որ պատահի» սկզբունքով թիվ 7-ում է առաջադրվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԱԺ ընտրությունների «Ժառանգության» Կուսակցության նախընտրական ցուցակը, ներառում է «Ազատ Դեմոկրատներին»:

1. Րաֆֆի Կ. Հովհաննիսյան
2. Խաչատուր Քոքոբելյան, Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ
3. Զարուհի Փոստանջյան, Ժառանգություն, ԱԺ պատգամավոր
4. Ալիկ Արզումանյան, Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ, նախկին արտգործնախարար
5. Ռուբեն Հակոբյան, Ժառանգություն, քաղաքագետ
6. Թեւան Պողոսյան, անկուսակցական, ՄԶՄԿ նախագահ
7. Մասիս Այվազյան, Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ, նախկին փոխոստիկանապետ
8. Ստյոպա Սաֆարյան, Ժառանգություն, ԱԺ պատգամավոր
8. Իզաբելլա Աբգարյան, անկուսակցական, բլոգեր
10. Արման Մուշեղյան, անկուսակցական, հաշմանդամների «Աշխարհն առանց արգելքների» ՀԿ
11. Անուշ Սեդրակյան, Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ, գրականագետ, ԵՊՀ դասախոս
12. Արտակ Ղազարյան, անկուսակցական, տնտեսագետ
13. Գառնիկ Սահակյան, Ժառանգություն, դեղագետ
14. Անահիտ Բախշյան, Ժառանգություն, ԱԺ պատգամավոր, մանկավարժ
15. Հովհաննես Ղազարյան, Ազատ Դեմոկրատներ, մանկավարժ
16. Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան, Ժառանգություն, ԱԺ պատգամավոր
17. Արաքս Պողոսյան, անկուսակցական, ռադիոլրագրող
18.Կարապետ Ռուբինյան, անկուսակցական, Գերագույն խորհրդի նախկին փոխխոսնակ
19. Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյան, Ժառանգություն, տնտես-աշխարհագրագետ
20. Կարեն Կարապետյան, Ազատ դեմոկրատներ, միջազգայնագետ

----------

keyboard (26.03.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերնագիրն փոխվել է, հարցումն ամբողջությամբ՝ խմբագրվել ու բերվել է վերջնական տեսքի: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում արդեն քվեարկած ակումցիներից անհարմարության համար ու խնդրում նորից քվեարկել:
Հաճելի քննարկումներ առաջիկա ամիսների համար խիստ այժմեական այս թեմայում:

*

----------

Chuk (23.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012), Արէա (23.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԱԺ ընտրությունների «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» դաշինքի նախընտրական ցուցակը:

1    Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոն Հակոբի, Հայոց Համազգային Շարժում
2    Դեմիրճյան Ստեփան Կարենի, Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցություն
3    Սարգսյան Արամ Զավենի, Հանրապետություն
4    Մանուկյան Արամ Վիգենի, ՀՀՇ
5    Զուրաբյան Լևոն Արամի, Անկուսակցական
6    Սարգսյան Լյուդմիլա Նարիմանովի, ՍԴՀԿ
7    Փաշինյան Նիկոլ Վովայի, Անկուսակցական
8    Բագրատյան Հրանտ Արարատի, Ազատություն կուսակցություն
9    Ջհանգիրյան Գագիկ Վրեժի, Անկուսակցական
10  Սուքիասյան Խաչատուր Ալբերտի, Անկուսակցական
11  Պետրոսյան Վիոլետտա Մուշեղի, Անկուսակցական
12  Սուքիասյան Սարիբեկ Ալբերտի, Անկուսակցական
13  Միքայելյան Սասուն Մեխակի, Անկուսակցական
14  Մալխասյան Մյասնիկ Ժորայի, Անկուսակցական
15  Մինասյան Ստեփան Երվանդի, ՀԺԿ
16  Թադևոսյան Զոյա Աղվանի, Անկուսակցական
17  Մաթևոսյան Դավիթ Ղևոնդի, Անկուսակցական
18  Մակեյան Պետրոս Ստեփանի, Ժողովրդավարական Հայրենիք
19  Խաչատուրյան Վահագն Գառնիկի, Անկուսակցական
20  Հովհաննիսյան Հովհաննես Սերգեյի, Հայաստանի Լիբերալ կուսակցություն

----------

keyboard (26.03.2012), Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն, գաղափար, սկզբունքներ, սենց բաները արդեն փաթթել դրել ենք մի կողմ ...... մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը մի երկու ձեն ավել հավաքի: 

Որ թերթը ՀԱԿ-ին մի քիչ հակառակ բան գրի, վստահելի չի, բայց այ որ ժառանգության մասին գրի՝ վստահելի ա: ԲՀԿ-ն լավն ա, իրան վստահողներ կան, դրա համար էլ պետք ա համագործակցել հետը, ջհանդամ թե ժամանակին չենք ասել, որ մարդասպանների մեծ մասը ԲՀԿ-ում ա: Թոխմախի Մհերը ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ ա ապահովելու: 

ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում, ՀՀԿ-ից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Իրանք էլ ձեր պես տղեք են էլի: Ու ես էլ *«անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ՀՀԿ-ին բավական լուրջ վերաբերվող ու վստահող մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ժողովրդի օգտին գործ ա անում»*:

*Զգու՞մ եք ինչ մակարդակի եք իջել:*

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012), Աթեիստ (08.04.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն, գաղափար, սկզբունքներ, սենց բաները արդեն փաթթել դրել ենք մի կողմ ...... մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը մի երկու ձեն ավել հավաքի: 
> 
> Որ թերթը ՀԱԿ-ին մի քիչ հակառակ բան գրի, վստահելի չի, բայց այ որ ժառանգության մասին գրի՝ վստահելի ա: ԲՀԿ-ն լավն ա, իրան վստահողներ կան, դրա համար էլ պետք ա համագործակցել հետը, ջհանդամ թե ժամանակին չենք ասել, որ մարդասպանների մեծ մասը ԲՀԿ-ում ա: Թոխմախի Մհերը ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ ա ապահովելու: 
> 
> ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում, ՀՀԿ-ից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Իրանք էլ ձեր պես տղեք են էլի: Ու ես էլ *«անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ՀՀԿ-ին բավական լուրջ վերաբերվող ու վստահող մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ժողովրդի օգտին գործ ա անում»*:
> 
> *Զգու՞մ եք ինչ մակարդակի եք իջել:*


Ապեր, գաղափարական քննարկում ես ուզում, հարց չկա: Բայց դու էդ անողը չես, լրիվ անձնական մակարդակի քննարկող ես դառել, մի հատ գրառումներդ կարդա, հետո ուրիշների ինչ մակարդակի իջնելուց խոսի: Հա, գիտեմ, որ դու հենց դեմագոգիայի համար ես փող ստանում, բայց ստեղ պետք չի էդ  :Jpit: 


Հիմա ասելիք: Ասած քո՝ գաղափարական:

Ինչքան ժամանակ ա, դու ասում ես, որ ընտրությունները բոյկոտել ա պետք: Ես ասում էի՝ չէ, պետք չի, երկու պատճառով:

Պատճառ առաջին. Ընտրությունները բոյկոտելն իմաստավորված ա միայն էն դեպքում, եթե կարող ես տոտալ բոյկոտ կազմակերպել: Տոտալ բոյկոտ կազմակերպել հնարավոր չի, որովհետև իշխանությունը էսօր ռեալ հնարավորություն ունի N ընտրողով ընտրություն կազմակերպելու ու դա որպես կայացած ընտրություն ներկայացնելու: Ավելին, կեղծ ընդդիմություն մեջտեղ քցելով էլ, կարող ա ավելի օրինակացնել: Էսօր փաստացի ուղղակի հնարավոր չի տոտալ բոյկոտ կազմակերպել: Դրա վկայություններից մեկն էլ եղած բոլոր հարցումներն են, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, որ քիչ մասն ա, գիտակից քաղաքացիների, որ չի գնալու ընտրության, բոյկոտելու ա:

Պատճառ երկրորդ. Ասում եմ, որ երկրում որևէ փոփոխության հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ժողովրդի մեծ ակտիվություն: ՀԱԿ-ն ունի ակտիվ համակիրների բանակ, սակայն դա, փորձը ցույց տվեց, էնքան մեծ թիվ չի, որ դրանով կարողանանք արագ փոփոխությունների հասնել, ավելի մեծ ակտիվություն ա պետք: Ու ահա ասում էի, որ ընտրությունները ակտիվացող գործիք են: Էսօր փաստացի մենք տեսնում ենք, հասարակական մեծ հետաքրքրություն ու ակտիվություն՝ ընտրությունների նկատմամբ: Դրա ընդամենը ամենափոքր ապացույցը այս ֆորումի՝ վերջապես ակտիվացած քննարկումներն են՝ քաղաքական թեմաներով:


Հիմա գանք քո ասածին. ապեր, դու ես Սուքիասյանի յանիմ կաշառք տալու մասին գրում, հետո մե՞ր մակարդակից ես խոսում: Թե՞ քեզ թվում ա, որ քո բերած ամեն խոսքը պետք ա ընդունենք ու անցնենք առաջ: Առաջին.ամ-ի խաղեր տալն էլ նոր չի, որ երևում ա, վաղուց ա դա նկատելի, որ հանդիպենք, ավելի մանրամասն մի քանի բան կասեմ: Ստեղ գրելու ցանկություն չունեմ՝ ապացույցներ չունենալուս պատճառով: Մտքիդ ծերով անգամ չանցկացնես, որ պիտի ախմախ բաները ստեղ մեջբերես ու պատասխան չստանաս: Քաղաքականությունից ես ոզում խոսել, բայց քաղաքական քայլերը որոշակի ուժերի, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում շտաբի ձևավորումը, քննարկում ես զուտ էմոցիոնալ հարթությունում «երեկ քրֆում էին, էսօր հետներն են» տիպի էժանագին մեկնաբանությամբ: Է՞ս պատասխանս էիր ուզում կարդալ՝ կարմիր բոլդ մեծ տառերով անձնական մակարդակի հավայի բան գրելով:

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում, ՀՀԿ-ից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Իրանք էլ ձեր պես տղեք են էլի: Ու ես էլ *«անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ՀՀԿ-ին բավական լուրջ վերաբերվող ու վստահող մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ժողովրդի օգտին գործ ա անում»*:


Էս մասին մոռացա արձագանքել: Ճանաչում ես, լավ ես անում: Բայց ՀՀԿ-ին այսպես կոչված համակիրների հիմնական հատվածը ընդամենը իշխանական աթոռներից հնարավոր օգուտ ստացողներն են՝ անձնական մակարդակի, ոչ թե էս ուժին վստահողները:

ԲՀԿ-ն կոալիցիայի մաս ա, կառավարությունում տեղեր ունի և այլն: Էս ճիշտ ա: Բայց արի չմոռանանք, որ ամեն դեպքում ԲՀԿ-ինը չի էս իշխանական համակարգը, հենց կոնկրետ ՀՀԿ-ինն ա՝ Սերժի գլխավորությամբ: Ու պայքարն էլ էդ ռեժիմի դեմ ա: Ու պայքարի էս պահի կետերից մեկն էլ, կոպիտ ասած, ԲՀԿ-ՀՀԿ կռվացնելն ա, ու իրանց թափը գցելն ա: Եթե կարողանում ես էդ համակարգի մաս կազմողներից մեկին լարես հիմնական համակարգի դեմ, շանսեր ես ստանում: Սա ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն ա:

----------


## Նետ

> Ու ես էլ [B]«անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ՀՀԿ-ին բավական լուրջ վերաբերվող ու վստահող մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ժողովրդի օգտին գործ ա անում


Տրիբուն ջան. ՀՀԿ ը կուսակցություն. որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի։Գոյություն ունի՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի սպասարկող անձնակազմ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան. ՀՀԿ ը կուսակցություն. որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի։Գոյություն ունի՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի սպասարկող անձնակազմ։


 :LOL:  Էս ինչ լավ նորություն ասեցիր: 

Ապեր, ես բոլորից լավ գիտեմ, որ ՀՀԿ-ն որպես կուսկացություն գոյություն չունի: ՀՀԿ-ն սրիկաների հավաքածու ա: 

Ինձ զայրացնում ա էն փաստը, որ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի մոլի համակիրները հանկարծ սկսել են ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնել: ՀԱԿ պատեհապաշտությունը ՀՀԿ-ինից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:

----------

Varzor (10.04.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ զայրացնում ա էն փաստը, որ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի մոլի համակիրները հանկարծ սկսել են ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնել: ՀԱԿ պատեհապաշտությունը ՀՀԿ-ինից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:


Տրիբուն, աչքս խոթի որևէ ՀԱԿ-ի համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնելու դեպք: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, օրինակ բեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա գանք քո ասածին. ապեր, դու ես Սուքիասյանի յանիմ կաշառք տալու մասին գրում, հետո մե՞ր մակարդակից ես խոսում: Թե՞ քեզ թվում ա, որ քո բերած ամեն խոսքը պետք ա ընդունենք ու անցնենք առաջ: Առաջին.ամ-ի խաղեր տալն էլ նոր չի, որ երևում ա, վաղուց ա դա նկատելի, որ հանդիպենք, ավելի մանրամասն մի քանի բան կասեմ: Ստեղ գրելու ցանկություն չունեմ՝ ապացույցներ չունենալուս պատճառով:


Հերթական ընտրություններ են, չէ? Արդար ընտրություններ եք ուզում չէ? Բոլորը հավասար պայմաններում են չէ? Իմ համար առաջին.ամ-ն նույնքան լրատվամիջոց ա, որքան ցանկացած ուրիշը: Ես մեջբերում եմ արել, օդից չեմ վերցրել, մնացածն ով ոնց ուզում ա հասկանա կամ ընդունի: Իմ համար մեկ ա, Սուքիասյանն ուզում ա բաժանի, ուզում ա չբաժանի: Կարող ա քո համար ինքը մի հատ գիգանտ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, խելքի ծով, մաքրության մարմնավորում, վեհ գաղափարաների կրող .... իմ համար ինքը Սուքիասյան Սարիբեկն ա, որը Նուշիկյանից ոչ մի բանով ավել կամ պակաս չի: 




> Մտքիդ ծերով անգամ չանցկացնես, որ պիտի ախմախ բաները ստեղ մեջբերես ու պատասխան չստանաս:


Բացարձակ մտքիս ծերով չեմ անցկացնում: Բայց կարամ չէ մեջբերումներ անեմ ? Դու էլ կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես պատասխանես: 




> Քաղաքականությունից ես ոզում խոսել, բայց քաղաքական քայլերը որոշակի ուժերի, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում շտաբի ձևավորումը, քննարկում ես զուտ էմոցիոնալ հարթությունում «երեկ քրֆում էին, էսօր հետներն են» տիպի էժանագին մեկնաբանությամբ: Է՞ս պատասխանս էիր ուզում կարդալ՝ կարմիր բոլդ մեծ տառերով անձնական մակարդակի հավայի բան գրելով:


Ապեր, ինչ մտածում եմ, էն էլ գրել եմ, ու լավ եմ արել: ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրների մակարդակն իջել ա կամ որոշ մարդիկ հաջողությամբ իջացրել են ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղի համար բազարի: Բազարի մեջ դուք եք, ես որ հաստատ չկամ: Ես կողքից նայող եմ, դիվանի վրա նստած: Ինչ հավայի բան մտքովս անցնի կարամ ասեմ: Իսկ թե ով ա էժանագին, էտ թող ամեն մեկն ինքը որոշի: 

Կամ ավելի շուտ հեսա մի ամսից ընտրություններին մասնակցողները կորոշեն: Այ էն ժամանակ էլ բոլորի իրական տեղը կիմանանք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն, գաղափար, սկզբունքներ, սենց բաները արդեն փաթթել դրել ենք մի կողմ ...... մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը մի երկու ձեն ավել հավաքի: 
> 
> Որ թերթը ՀԱԿ-ին մի քիչ հակառակ բան գրի, վստահելի չի, բայց այ որ ժառանգության մասին գրի՝ վստահելի ա: ԲՀԿ-ն լավն ա, իրան վստահողներ կան, դրա համար էլ պետք ա համագործակցել հետը, ջհանդամ թե ժամանակին չենք ասել, որ մարդասպանների մեծ մասը ԲՀԿ-ում ա: Թոխմախի Մհերը ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ ա ապահովելու: 
> 
> ՄԻ բան չեմ հասկանում, ՀՀԿ-ից ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Իրանք էլ ձեր պես տղեք են էլի: Ու ես էլ *«անձամբ եմ ճանաչում ՀՀԿ-ին բավական լուրջ վերաբերվող ու վստահող մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ժողովրդի օգտին գործ ա անում»*:
> 
> *Զգու՞մ եք ինչ մակարդակի եք իջել:*


Տրիբուն ջան, էդ լրատվությունների մեջ ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություն կա… Նախ Նուշիկյանին պոդդերժկա անելը հենց իրանք են ասել, իրանց բերանով՝ Զուրաբյանն ու Կոկոբելյանը… քո ասած 100 դոլարը տենց էլ չեն ասում ինչ աղբյուրներ են, ընդորում ոչ էլ բաժանել ա, ասել ա տալու եմ… այ երբ որ կտա էն վախտ էլ: թող գրեն…

ԲՀԿ-ի հետ հարցով ՀԱԿ-ը էս ա ասել… եթե բհկն հրաժարվի իրա նախկին դիրքորոշումներից ու մնացած կրիմինալ դիրքերից (Ջահանգիրյանի օրինակով), կարելի ա համագործակցել… ընենց չի որ միանշանակ համագործակցում են… 

… Մի հատ էլ ասեմ Տրիբուն ջան, ի՞նչ գաղափարի մասին ա խոսքը, կամ սկզբմունքի… խնդիրը մեկ ա՝ անցնցում եղանակով քանդել ավտորիտար ռեժիմը, սրանից լավ սկզբմունք ե՞ս ուզում… իրանց սկզբմունքը անցնցում, օրինական/՛սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն ու համակարգի ապամոնտաժում անելն ա… էսի լավ էլ սկզբմունքային դիրքորոշում ա ու բավականին ուժեղ պտի լինես սա անելու համար… ուրիշ հարց որ իրանք ուժ ունեն թե ոչ…

…ընտրությունները փաթթած ունենալը սկզբմունք չի, ոչ էլ դիրքորոշում ա, էտի դիրքորոշման բացակայություն ա… 

Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի համար մի երկու ձեն հավաքելու համար իրանք քարոզարշավ են անում, դու էլ հակաքարոզչություն ես անում… ո՞րն ա սրանց տարբերությունը… 

Հասել ենք ընդեղ որ փաթթած ունենալը դարձել ա դիրքորոշում… ոչ մի գործընթացին չմասնակցելը դառել ա սկզբմունքայնություն… կարա ըլնի Տրիբուն ջան, բայց արդյունքը էս ա…

----------

Chuk (09.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, աչքս խոթի որևէ ՀԱԿ-ի համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնելու դեպք: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, օրինակ բեր:


Պարտադիր պիտի եկեղեցում ԲՀԿ-ի անունով մոմ վառեն ու Ծառուկյանի ոտների տակ մատաղ անեն, որ հասկանալի լինի, թե ՀԱԿ-ի ուզածն ինչ ա ?




> Ի դեմս Բարգավաճի, ըստ էության, ուրվագծվում է քաղաքական շրջանակներում վաղուց ակնկալված Երրորդ ուժի ձեւավորումը, ինչը, սակայն, հակառակ բոլոր կանխատեսումների, տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե ընդդիմության դաշտում, այլ իշխանական ճամբարում։ Արդարությունը, սակայն, պահանջում է նշել, որ նման զարգացում ժամանակին գուշակել էր քաղաքագետներից միայն մեկը՝ Արմեն Բադալյանը։





> Հավատացած եմ, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի եւ Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի համագործակցությունն ի զորու է արմատապես փոխել քաղաքական ուժերի դասավորությունը եւ լուրջ երաշխիք դառնալ թե՛ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման, եւ թե՛ ժողովրդի շահերից բխող անհրաժեշտ բարեփոխումների իրականացման համար։ Այն միաժամանակ հիմք կարող է հանդիսանալ ընդդիմադիր ուժերի ավելի լայն ճակատի ձեւավորման համար։


Էս երրորդ ուժը, որը հեսա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ պետք ա ժողովրդի շահերից բխող բարեփոխումներ անի, կարծեմ մարտի 1-ին ժողովրդի վրա կարակածներից մեկն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հերթական ընտրություններ են, չէ? Արդար ընտրություններ եք ուզում չէ? Բոլորը հավասար պայմաններում են չէ? Իմ համար առաջին.ամ-ն նույնքան լրատվամիջոց ա, որքան ցանկացած ուրիշը: Ես մեջբերում եմ արել, օդից չեմ վերցրել, մնացածն ով ոնց ուզում ա հասկանա կամ ընդունի: Իմ համար մեկ ա, Սուքիասյանն ուզում ա բաժանի, ուզում ա չբաժանի: Կարող ա քո համար ինքը մի հատ գիգանտ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, խելքի ծով, մաքրության մարմնավորում, վեհ գաղափարաների կրող .... իմ համար ինքը Սուքիասյան Սարիբեկն ա, որը Նուշիկյանից ոչ մի բանով ավել կամ պակաս չի:


Ոչ, բոլորը հավասար պայմաններում չեն: Արդեն իսկ կան անհավասարության հստակ ցուցիչներ: Արդեն իսկ կան ցուցակներում անճշտություններ: Արդեն իսկ կան ընտրակաշառքների մասին խոսակցություններ, այդ թվում՝ ԲՀԿ-ի կողմից: Առաջինը լրատվամիջոց ա, որից մեկը ես էլ եմ օգտվում, բայց ուզած բանական մարդ իր կարդացածը նաև վերլուծում ա: Դու մեջբերել ես՝ լավ ես արել: Ես կատարել եմ գրառում, որով կասկածի տակ եմ դրել դրված լուրը, գրելով կասկածի պատճառները: Դու ոչ թե հակադարձել ես էդ պահանջներին, այլ կարմիր թավ տառերով գրառում ես արել, քննարկումը բերելով անձնական մակարդակի ու խոսելով մեկը իմ մակարդակի մասին: Սուքիասյանը Սարիբեկն իմ համար խելքի ծովի հակառակն ա, մաքրության մարմնավորում չի կարող լինել, իրա վեհ կամ ոչ վեհ գաղափարների մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Իմ ամբողջ գրածը վերաբերում էր իրանց նկատմամբ առաջինի տարած սև փիառին, որին դու չես արձագանքել, այլ ընդամենը պիտակել ես, էն էլ ոչ թե նույն Սարիբեկին, այլ ինձ ու քննարկման ուրիշ մասնակիցների: Իմ համար Սուքիասյանի ու Նուշիկյանի միակ տարբերությունն էս պահին էն ա, որ Նուշիկյանը գործող իշխանության թեկնածուն, ուզուրպատոր իշխանության թեկնածուն ա, արտագաղթը խթանող իշխանության թեկնածուն ա, արդարատությունը բռնաբարող իշխանության թեկնածուն ա: Սուքիասյանը այդ իշխանության դեմ պայքարող ուժի թեկնածուն ա: Ուրիշ որևէ անձնական հարթության տարբերություն ես չեմ դնում ու կրկնում եմ, ընդամենը ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրել առաջին.ամ-ի վարած սև քարոզչության վրա: Ես ոչ կարող եմ հավատալ էդ լուրին, ոչ կարող եմ չհավատալ: Ես ներկայացնում եմ կասկածի հիմքերը, մնացածը դատելու, եզրահանգելու խնդիր ա: Շարունակոմ եմ վստահ լինել, որ եթե իսկապես նման կաշառք կա, ապա շուտով քրեական գործ կհարուցվի, որովհետև Սուքիասյանը իշխող ուժի թեկնածուն չի:




> Բացարձակ մտքիս ծերով չեմ անցկացնում: Բայց կարամ չէ մեջբերումներ անեմ ? Դու էլ կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես պատասխանես:


Անշուշտ կարող ես: Ես էլ կարող եմ պատասխանել կամ չպատասխանել, իմ մեջ քննելով պատասխանելու նպատակահարմարությունը: Բայց բարի եղիր մի՛ անցիր անձնական հարթության՝ քննարկման մասնակիցների հետ: Իմ գրառումը ընդամենը արձագանք էր քո՝ անձնական հարթության՝ կարմիր թավ մեծ տառերով գրածին:




> Ապեր, ինչ մտածում եմ, էն էլ գրել եմ, ու լավ եմ արել: ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրների մակարդակն իջել ա կամ որոշ մարդիկ հաջողությամբ իջացրել են ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղի համար բազարի: Բազարի մեջ դուք եք, ես որ հաստատ չկամ: Ես կողքից նայող եմ, դիվանի վրա նստած: Ինչ հավայի բան մտքովս անցնի կարամ ասեմ: Իսկ թե ով ա էժանագին, էտ թող ամեն մեկն ինքը որոշի:


Տես, նորից խոսում ես ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրների, էդ թվում իմ մակարդակից: Նորից եմ ասում. բարի եղիր անձնական հարթության չանցնել, առնվազն հիշիր, որ հենց դա է մակարդակի ցուցիչ: Ասում ես, որ իբր գաղափարական քննարկում չկա: Էս թեմայում քեզ հակառակ գրողներին անվանարկե՞լը, իրանց մակարդակը գնահատե՞լն ա գաղափարականը:

----------


## Chuk

> Պարտադիր պիտի եկեղեցում ԲՀԿ-ի անունով մոմ վառեն ու Ծառուկյանի ոտների տակ մատաղ անեն, որ հասկանալի լինի, թե ՀԱԿ-ի ուզածն ինչ ա ?
> 
> Էս երրորդ ուժը, որը հեսա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ պետք ա ժողովրդի շահերից բխող բարեփոխումներ անի, կարծեմ մարտի 1-ին ժողովրդի վրա կարակածներից մեկն ա:


ՀՈՊ ապեր: Դու գրել էիր, նորից եմ մեջբերում.



> Ինձ զայրացնում ա էն փաստը, որ հիմա *ՀԱԿ-ի մոլի համակիրները հանկարծ սկսել են ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնել*: ՀԱԿ պատեհապաշտությունը ՀՀԿ-ինից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:


Ես քեզ ասել էի, որ օրինակ ցույց տաս, որ ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրը սրբացրել ա:
Դու հիմա բերել ես Լևոնի ելույթից մի հատված, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ համակրի: Էդ նույն Լևոնի ասածների հետ իրենց անհամաձայնությունը ՀԱԿ համակիրներից շատերն են հայտնել: Դու չբերեցիր ՀԱԿ համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացման դեպք:

Անգամ չեմ անդրադառնում, որ Լևոնն ինքն էլ էդ տողերում չի սրբացրել: Դա ուրիշ թեմա ա:

Քեզ հիմա նորից եմ ասում. բեր ՀԱԿ համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնելու դեպք: Թե՞ հենց էնպես էիր գրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի համար մի երկու ձեն հավաքելու համար իրանք քարոզարշավ են անում, դու էլ հակաքարոզչություն ես անում… ո՞րն ա սրանց տարբերությունը…


Ես ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ հակաքարոզչություն չեմ անում: Համակարգի դեմ եմ հակաքարոզչություն անում: ԱԺ հերթական ընտրություններն էլ իմ համար համակարգի հերթական ստոր միջոցառումներից մեկն ա: Ոտիս տակ ՀԱԿ-ն ա ընկնում, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ն էր իբր արմատական ընդդիմությունը: Բայց բանից պարզվեց, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էլ համակագին սպասարկող նույն զիբիլն ա: 

Եթե շատ ես ուզում, կարամ ասեմ որ խոսքի ՀՀԿ-ն ու ՕԵԿ-ն էլ ստոր ու սրիկա արարածների հավաքածու ա: Գոհ ես ? Դե ի հարկե գոհ կլինես, բայց ոնց որ ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ ասել, չէ? Ալամ աշխարհին հայտնի բան եմ ասել:

ՀԱԿ-ը ինքն ա մեղավոր, որ քննադատության թիրախ ա դարձել: Տատս չի բարով-խերով, շախմատ խաղալով, երկխոսելով ու ռեվերանսներ անելով, կետեր գրել ջնջելով, տրնգի պարելվ էկել հասել հերթական ԱԺ ընտրություններին: 

Ապեր, մի քնաի ամիս առաջ եմ ասել - հերթական ընտրությունների եք գնում, ենթարկվեք խաղի կանոնններին: Իսկ խաղի կանոնը մեկն ա -  ՀՀԿ-ի բոստանում ուտում են իրար բոլոր մանր-մունր ոջիլները մի քանի տեղ ավել կամ պակաս փախցնելու համար, որ իտոգում գնան նստեն Սերժի ԱԺ-ում: Ես չեմ չե նստելու, ՀԱԿ-ն ա հեսա Սերժի ԱԺ-ում նստելու: Ես էլ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ՀԱԿ-ին վերաբերվել այնպես, ինչպես վերաբերվում են ցանկացած շարքային ոջիլի հետ, որը Սերժի կամքին ու ցանկության համապատասխան մասնակցում ա ԱԺ հերթական ընտրություններին:

----------

Բիձա (10.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՈՊ ապեր: Դու գրել էիր, նորից եմ մեջբերում.
> 
> Ես քեզ ասել էի, որ օրինակ ցույց տաս, որ ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրը սրբացրել ա:
> Դու հիմա բերել ես Լևոնի ելույթից մի հատված, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ համակրի: Էդ նույն Լևոնի ասածների հետ իրենց անհամաձայնությունը ՀԱԿ համակիրներից շատերն են հայտնել: Դու չբերեցիր ՀԱԿ համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացման դեպք:
> 
> Անգամ չեմ անդրադառնում, որ Լևոնն ինքն էլ էդ տողերում չի սրբացրել: Դա ուրիշ թեմա ա:
> 
> Քեզ հիմա նորից եմ ասում. բեր ՀԱԿ համակրի՝ ԲՀԿ-ին սրբացնելու դեպք: Թե՞ հենց էնպես էիր գրել:


Կներես, ղալաթ եմ արել, քաք եմ կերել: Չեք սրբացնում: Արդարացնում եք ԲՀԿ հետ համագործացությունը: Սենց լավ ա ? Գոհ ես ? Կարաս էսօր հանգիստ քնես ? 

Ի միջի այլոց, որ շատ սար ու ձոր չընկնենք, նույնը վերաբերվում ա նաև երկու այլ ընդդիմադիր ոջիլներին - Ժառանգությանն ու Դաշնակցությանը: Բայց կարծեմ էս երկուսին ՀԱԿ-ն ու իրա համակիրներն էլ լուրջ չեն ընդունում: Այսինքն, մնում ա քարկոծել միակ լուրջ ընդդիմադիրին՝ ՀԱԿ-ին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ, բոլորը հավասար պայմաններում չեն: Արդեն իսկ կան անհավասարության հստակ ցուցիչներ: Արդեն իսկ կան ցուցակներում անճշտություններ: Արդեն իսկ կան ընտրակաշառքների մասին խոսակցություններ, այդ թվում՝ ԲՀԿ-ի կողմից:


մմմ... այ էս նորություն էր ... սենց բան դեռ չէր եղել ԱԺ ընտրությունների պատմության մեջ .. այ այ այ ...

----------


## Նետ

> Ես չեմ չե նստելու, ՀԱԿ-ն ա հեսա Սերժի ԱԺ-ում նստելու:


Չէ սենց ասեմ՝ Սերժի ԱԺ ում ՀԱ՛Կ ն ա նստելու։(դէ՜ ոնց որ ասես՝ Սերժի աթոռին ՀԱԿ ն ա նստելու)։

----------


## Rammer

> Ես Նիկոլինը տեսա Ա-մեկով…


Դե Նիկոլը կակ ռազ փչացրեց էլի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե Նիկոլը կակ ռազ փչացրեց էլի...


Ինչ իմաստով ապեր

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչ իմաստով ապեր


Դերի և նշանակության իմաստով…Ընգեր ըենենց հետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնում  :Smile: 
Նեմեցը էությամբ կրիմինալ կերպարա ու ինքը բացի փող բերելու ֆունցկիայից նաև ահաբեկիչի ֆունկցիա ունի: Ինքը որ գալիս ա ասուլիսի ինքը գալիս ա բազառ անելու նկատել ես: Ու ռեժիմը իր դերը ավելի մեծացրել ա, ուռճացրել ու սարքելի մի անպարետելի ուժեղ դեմք որ բացի Սեռժից ոչ մեկի չի ընդունոիմ որպես հեղիանկությունը ու Սեռժի շահերից դուրս ունի անսահաման իշխանություն: Հիշում ես ասում էր եթե լսեք ես որ ես մարդ եմ ծեծել ուրեմն հավատացեք: “Ուժեղ” տղու, “լավ “ տղու, համակարգից դուրս բեսպրիդելի ու պրիտոմ անպարտելի մի հատ դուխավիկ  խելառ դեմք…Տենց ա Լֆիկը, տենց ա ալրաղացի լյովը, դոդը, իրանց ախռաններով ու մնացած կատարածուներով: Այսինքն սա էս ռեժիմի սպասարակամ հիմնական տեսակնա, որակը…
Հիմա ինչ եղավ? Նեմեցը կանգնեց ասեց ես էնքան ուժեղ տղա եմ որ կարամ մենակով ՀԱԿ-ի առաջի տասի հետ բազառ անեմ ու կրեմ լուբոյ տեղ լոբոյ ժամ: Նիկոլն էլ ասեց թե տենց ուժեղ տղա ես արի դեմս ասա ու պատասխան էլ ես դեմդ կտամ ու ժամո արեց: Եկավ օրը ժամը Նիկոլը գնաց որ խոսան, սա թռավ, իրա խոսքի տերը չեղավ`կոդրվավ էլի:  Սա նշանկում ա ինքը փչանում ա ոչ միայն որպես տղամարդը որ իրա խոսքի տերը չեղավ տակից դւորս չեկավ, նաև կրիմինալ աշխարհում նաև համակարգի ներսի օրենքներով`որովհետև իրա դերը կատարելու ունակությունը դրվեց կասկածի տակ: Այսինքն իրա էտ անպարտելի բեսպրիդելի կերպարը փլվեց կամ գոնե կասկածի տակ դրվեց նաև սովորական մարդկանց աչքերում, որ տենց դուխով ես դե Նիկոլի հետ խոսաիր կամ էլ իրա դեմը ասեիր տո դու ով ես որ ես քո հետ վաբշե բանավիճեմ: Այսիքն որպես ռեժիմի գործիք սկսում ա փչանալ ` ժանգոտել կամ էլ չեմ բացառում որ մի բան կմտածեմ կփրկեն վիճակը որովհետև սրանով Նիկոլի վարկանիչն ա բարձրանում ու նեմեցների համար վատ նախադեպա լինում: Ստացվում որ Նիկոլը առանց “վեռտուի” կրեց նեմեցին մենակ իրա խելքով, հո ասենք նեմեցի պես Նիկոլը գողականով կամ զենքով հարց չի լուծում չէ, նա գնացլե էր “Իմ զենքը իմ միտքն է” կարգախոսով ու փաստացի էս պահին կրածա Նեմեցին…Ու քանի որ ինքը հավայի խոսացող ա ուրեմն էլ նեմեց չի, քանի որ հավայի խոսացող նեմեց չի լինում: Իրան արդեն կարան ասեն Յուխդանչիկ:  :Smile: 
Սա առաջին վարկածն ա ապեր: Հաջորդ վարկածը էնա որ եթե ռեժիմին պետք լիներ կակ ռազ լավ առիթա որ հենց Նեմեցը ու Նիկոլը խոսաին ու նեմեցը կրեր ու սաղ էլ տեսնեին որ իրանց դեմ խաղ չկա: Հա ինքը կարողա Նիկոլի չափ կրթված չի, բայց այ իրա տրամաբանության մեջ լավ էլ ուժեղա ու կարար դեմագոգ դեմագոգ հա խոսար,պլուս դրան էլ վարողը իրա կողմից լիներ լավ էլ հակառակը ստացվեր որ Նիկոլը կրվեր: Ժողովդրի մեծամասնություն էլ նեմեցի տրամաբանության մեջ ա ու ստեղ ընդեղ կխոսաին որ տեսար նեմեցը ոնց ջարդեց Նիկոլին: Բայց չէ իրանք Նեմեցի պես կարևոր օլիգարխի հաշվին Նիկոլի վարկանիշն են բարձրացնում: Հարցա առաջանում խի? Պատասխանը կարծումեմ կերևա նախագահականի ժամանակ, քանի որ կարծում եմ որ Լևոնը չի դնելու թեկնածությունը…Չեմ ասւոմ թե Նիկոլի հետ պայմանավորվել են կամ Նիկլոը ծախվել ա: Չէ դա չեմ ասում: Ասում եմ ուզում են առանց իրա համաձայնության իրան օգտագործեն: Ու մոտավոր երևում ա թե ինչում…

----------

murmushka (17.04.2012), Varzor (17.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հաջորդ վարկածը էնա որ եթե ռեժիմին պետք լիներ կակ ռազ լավ առիթա որ հենց Նեմեցը ու Նիկոլը խոսաին ու նեմեցը կրեր ու սաղ էլ տեսնեին որ իրանց դեմ խաղ չկա: Հա ինքը կարողա Նիկոլի չափ կրթված չի, բայց այ իրա տրամաբանության մեջ լավ էլ ուժեղա ու կարար դեմագոգ դեմագոգ հա խոսար,պլուս դրան էլ վարողը իրա կողմից լիներ լավ էլ հակառակը ստացվեր որ Նիկոլը կրվեր: Ժողովդրի մեծամասնություն էլ նեմեցի տրամաբանության մեջ ա ու ստեղ ընդեղ կխոսաին որ տեսար նեմեցը ոնց ջարդեց Նիկոլին: Բայց չէ իրանք Նեմեցի պես կարևոր օլիգարխի հաշվին Նիկոլի վարկանիշն են բարձրացնում: Հարցա առաջանում խի? Պատասխանը կարծումեմ կերևա նախագահականի ժամանակ, քանի որ կարծում եմ որ Լևոնը չի դնելու թեկնածությունը…Չեմ ասւոմ թե Նիկոլի հետ պայմանավորվել են կամ Նիկլոը ծախվել ա: Չէ դա չեմ ասում: Ասում եմ ուզում են առանց իրա համաձայնության իրան օգտագործեն: Ու մոտավոր երևում ա թե ինչում…


Հետաքրքիր վարկած է, բայց քանի որ նման նախադեպեր արդեն եղել են քո թվարկված "բեսպրիդելշիկների" կողմից և ոչ մեկ անգամ, ուստի սա ընդամենը ռեժիմի իրական դեմքն է` իրենք ոչ մեկն էլ խոսի տեր տղերք չեն եղել ու չեն էլ լինի, մասնավորապես երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է քաղաքականությանը: Նույն Լֆինդրը չասեց "ի ուզած մարդու հետ կբանավիճեմ"?
Պարզ և հասարակ բան է` ավելի լավ է Նիկոլի վարկանիշը բարձրա այս կերպ, քան թե Նեմեցի խայտառակությունից հետո բարձրանա տասնապատիկ: Իրենք էլ են ընտրում չարյաց փոքրագույնը  :Wink:  Ասել է թե այս ճակատում մինիմալ կորուստներով նահանջում են, որպեսզի վերջնական պայքարում հաղթեն:
Ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում ներկա վարչակազմի համակիրներից ինչ-որ մեկին, որ որևէ բանավեճում հաղթած լինի, կամ գոնե մանսակցած:
Վերջին անգամ երբ ես տենց բան տեսել?

----------


## Rammer

> Հետաքրքիր վարկած է, բայց քանի որ նման նախադեպեր արդեն եղել են քո թվարկված "բեսպրիդելշիկների" կողմից և ոչ մեկ անգամ, ուստի սա ընդամենը ռեժիմի իրական դեմքն է` իրենք ոչ մեկն էլ խոսի տեր տղերք չեն եղել ու չեն էլ լինի, մասնավորապես երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է քաղաքականությանը: Նույն Լֆինդրը չասեց "ի ուզած մարդու հետ կբանավիճեմ"?
> Պարզ և հասարակ բան է` ավելի լավ է Նիկոլի վարկանիշը բարձրա այս կերպ, քան թե Նեմեցի խայտառակությունից հետո բարձրանա տասնապատիկ: Իրենք էլ են ընտրում չարյաց փոքրագույնը  Ասել է թե այս ճակատում մինիմալ կորուստներով նահանջում են, որպեսզի վերջնական պայքարում հաղթեն:
> Ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում ներկա վարչակազմի համակիրներից ինչ-որ մեկին, որ որևէ բանավեճում հաղթած լինի, կամ գոնե մանսակցած:
> Վերջին անգամ երբ ես տենց բան տեսել?


Ընգեր իրանք կարող էին ընդհանարապես բանավեճի մասին ծպտնում չհանեին...

----------


## Varzor

> Ընգեր իրանք կարող էին ընդհանարապես բանավեճի մասին ծպտնում չհանեին...


Իսկ չես մտածում, որ էնքան են հաբրգել, որ մտքներով էլ չեր անցնում, որ Նիկոլը կարձագանքի? Սովորական պոռոտախոսությամբ են զբաղվել ու ոնց որ ասեցիր վառվել են` "խոսքից թռել"?

----------


## Նետ

> * Սա նշանկում ա ինքը փչանում ա ոչ միայն որպես տղամարդը որ իրա խոսքի տերը չեղավ տակից դւորս չեկավ, նաև կրիմինալ աշխարհում նաև համակարգի ներսի օրենքներով`*որովհետև իրա դերը կատարելու ունակությունը դրվեց կասկածի տակ: Այսինքն իրա էտ անպարտելի բեսպրիդելի կերպարը փլվեց կամ գոնե կասկածի տակ դրվեց նաև սովորական մարդկանց աչքերում, որ տենց դուխով ես դե Նիկոլի հետ խոսաիր կամ էլ իրա դեմը ասեիր տո դու ով ես որ ես քո հետ վաբշե բանավիճեմ: Այսիքն որպես ռեժիմի գործիք սկսում ա փչանալ


Հետաքրքիր վերլուծում ես արել, բայց Նեմեցը գողական աշխարհի մարդ չի, որ փչանա կամ կոդրվի։Իրենք բեսպրեդելչիկներն են։Էս ֆորմատում կարելի է անել ամեն բան բացի իրենց տիրոջ թաթը կծելուց։եթե կոտվելու կամ գծերից գցելու հարց լիներ, ապա  նա արդեն պետք է որ ընկած լիներ քանի որ անցած ընտրություններին, մասիվի տղերքը նրա ու իր անձնակազմին սատկացրել էին ընտրախախտման համար։

----------

Bruno (17.04.2012), Mephistopheles (17.04.2012), Varzor (18.04.2012), Տրիբուն (17.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դերի և նշանակության իմաստով…Ընգեր ըենենց հետաքրքիր խաղ ա գնում 
> Նեմեցը էությամբ կրիմինալ կերպարա ու ինքը բացի փող բերելու ֆունցկիայից նաև ահաբեկիչի ֆունկցիա ունի: Ինքը որ գալիս ա ասուլիսի ինքը գալիս ա բազառ անելու նկատել ես: Ու ռեժիմը իր դերը ավելի մեծացրել ա, ուռճացրել ու սարքելի մի անպարետելի ուժեղ դեմք որ բացի Սեռժից ոչ մեկի չի ընդունոիմ որպես հեղիանկությունը ու Սեռժի շահերից դուրս ունի անսահաման իշխանություն: Հիշում ես ասում էր եթե լսեք ես որ ես մարդ եմ ծեծել ուրեմն հավատացեք: “Ուժեղ” տղու, “լավ “ տղու, համակարգից դուրս բեսպրիդելի ու պրիտոմ անպարտելի մի հատ դուխավիկ  խելառ դեմք…Տենց ա Լֆիկը, տենց ա ալրաղացի լյովը, դոդը, իրանց ախռաններով ու մնացած կատարածուներով: Այսինքն սա էս ռեժիմի սպասարակամ հիմնական տեսակնա, որակը…
> Հիմա ինչ եղավ? Նեմեցը կանգնեց ասեց ես էնքան ուժեղ տղա եմ որ կարամ մենակով ՀԱԿ-ի առաջի տասի հետ բազառ անեմ ու կրեմ լուբոյ տեղ լոբոյ ժամ: Նիկոլն էլ ասեց թե տենց ուժեղ տղա ես արի դեմս ասա ու պատասխան էլ ես դեմդ կտամ ու ժամո արեց: Եկավ օրը ժամը Նիկոլը գնաց որ խոսան, սա թռավ, իրա խոսքի տերը չեղավ`կոդրվավ էլի:  Սա նշանկում ա ինքը փչանում ա ոչ միայն որպես տղամարդը որ իրա խոսքի տերը չեղավ տակից դւորս չեկավ, նաև կրիմինալ աշխարհում նաև համակարգի ներսի օրենքներով`որովհետև իրա դերը կատարելու ունակությունը դրվեց կասկածի տակ: Այսինքն իրա էտ անպարտելի բեսպրիդելի կերպարը փլվեց կամ գոնե կասկածի տակ դրվեց նաև սովորական մարդկանց աչքերում, որ տենց դուխով ես դե Նիկոլի հետ խոսաիր կամ էլ իրա դեմը ասեիր տո դու ով ես որ ես քո հետ վաբշե բանավիճեմ: Այսիքն որպես ռեժիմի գործիք սկսում ա փչանալ ` ժանգոտել կամ էլ չեմ բացառում որ մի բան կմտածեմ կփրկեն վիճակը որովհետև սրանով Նիկոլի վարկանիչն ա բարձրանում ու նեմեցների համար վատ նախադեպա լինում: Ստացվում որ Նիկոլը առանց “վեռտուի” կրեց նեմեցին մենակ իրա խելքով, հո ասենք նեմեցի պես Նիկոլը գողականով կամ զենքով հարց չի լուծում չէ, նա գնացլե էր “Իմ զենքը իմ միտքն է” կարգախոսով ու փաստացի էս պահին կրածա Նեմեցին…Ու քանի որ ինքը հավայի խոսացող ա ուրեմն էլ նեմեց չի, քանի որ հավայի խոսացող նեմեց չի լինում: Իրան արդեն կարան ասեն Յուխդանչիկ: 
> Սա առաջին վարկածն ա ապեր: Հաջորդ վարկածը էնա որ եթե ռեժիմին պետք լիներ կակ ռազ լավ առիթա որ հենց Նեմեցը ու Նիկոլը խոսաին ու նեմեցը կրեր ու սաղ էլ տեսնեին որ իրանց դեմ խաղ չկա: Հա ինքը կարողա Նիկոլի չափ կրթված չի, բայց այ իրա տրամաբանության մեջ լավ էլ ուժեղա ու կարար դեմագոգ դեմագոգ հա խոսար,պլուս դրան էլ վարողը իրա կողմից լիներ լավ էլ հակառակը ստացվեր որ Նիկոլը կրվեր: Ժողովդրի մեծամասնություն էլ նեմեցի տրամաբանության մեջ ա ու ստեղ ընդեղ կխոսաին որ տեսար նեմեցը ոնց ջարդեց Նիկոլին: Բայց չէ իրանք Նեմեցի պես կարևոր օլիգարխի հաշվին Նիկոլի վարկանիշն են բարձրացնում: Հարցա առաջանում խի? Պատասխանը կարծումեմ կերևա նախագահականի ժամանակ, քանի որ կարծում եմ որ Լևոնը չի դնելու թեկնածությունը…Չեմ ասւոմ թե Նիկոլի հետ պայմանավորվել են կամ Նիկլոը ծախվել ա: Չէ դա չեմ ասում: Ասում եմ ուզում են առանց իրա համաձայնության իրան օգտագործեն: Ու մոտավոր երևում ա թե ինչում…


Այ քաղվերլուծաբանամեկնաբան  :LOL:  Դու մինչև հիմա չես հասկացե՞լ, որ Հայաստանում սենց երկար-բարակ ու տրամաբանված վերլուծությունները բացարձակ անիմաստ են ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրականության հետ: Էլի սար ու ձոր ես ընգել ու էլի ինչ-որ խորը պատճառահետևանքային կապեր ես ման գալիս: 

Վիճակը սենց ա մոտավորապես - ժողովուրդը հոգնած ու փնթի վիճակում ա, ընդդիմությունը լրիվ պայթած ա ու սենց մեկ ու մեջ նիկոլոտ պոռթկումները ոչինչ չեն նշանակում, իշխանությունների յանը անպատժելիությունից վերջնականապես տարել ա: Այս պարագային մեջ, իշխանությունները սկսել են արդեն աջ ու ձախ ոնց ուզում են նենց բլթցնում են 

- Սերժն ասում ա օլիգարխները դեպուտատ չեն լինելու ու մի ամիս հետո գնում ասում ա «խնդրում եմ ձեր ձայնը տվեք Լֆիկին»
- պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունն ասում ա երկրում մարդ չի մնացել, բայց ընտրողների թիվը 200.000 ավելացել ա 
- գները մեկին մեկ օրական աճում են, վարչապետն ասում ա մենք լավ ենք ապրում 
- Լֆիկն ասում ա ինքը աղքատ տղայա, պաբիրոզի փող-մող ա կպցնում ստեից ընդեից
- ու սենց մի վախտ բաներ

Խի եմ զահլետ ես տրիվալ ու հազար անգամ քննարկաված կետերով տանում, ապեր, քանի որ վիճակը նենց ա, որ արդեն Նեմեցի տանձին չի թե իրա մասին ինչ են մտածում, ինչ են ասում, ինչ են խոսում: Սերժի տանձին էլ չի: Գոլւստի տանձին էլ չի: Տիգրանի տանձին էլ չի: Չես նկատել, որ բան չեն ունենում ասելու ասում <չենք մեկնաբանում> կամ էլ <դուք հոեգական հիվանդ եք, գնացեք բուժվեք>: Էս բեսպրիդելի ու լկտիության վերջին մակարդակն ա: Նեմեցը պռոստը հավես չուներ ու Նիկոլի զահլեն չուներ ու էն որ էտ բանավեճից ինքը խուսափեց իրա համար բացարձակ ոչ մի բացասական հետևանք չի ունենալու: Ոչ մի գրամիկ, ոչ մի հատիկ:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.04.2012), Varzor (18.04.2012), Գեա (18.04.2012), Ձայնալար (17.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր Ակումբի քվերակությամբ ՀԱԿ-ին ձայն տվողների թիվը Ժառանգությունից առաջին անգամ անցավ: 

Բայց կարևորն էն ա, որ չմասնակցողների թիվն էլ առանձնապես հետ չի մնում:  :Hands Up:  

ՀԱԿ-ը, Ժառանգությունը ու Չմասնակցողները կարան հանգիստ ապագա ԱԺ-ում կոալիցիա կազմեն:

----------

Varzor (18.04.2012), Ձայնալար (17.04.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ քաղվերլուծաբանամեկնաբան  Դու մինչև հիմա չես հասկացե՞լ, որ Հայաստանում սենց երկար-բարակ ու տրամաբանված վերլուծությունները բացարձակ անիմաստ են ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրականության հետ: Էլի սար ու ձոր ես ընգել ու էլի ինչ-որ խորը պատճառահետևանքային կապեր ես ման գալիս: 
> 
> Վիճակը սենց ա մոտավորապես - ժողովուրդը հոգնած ու փնթի վիճակում ա, ընդդիմությունը լրիվ պայթած ա ու սենց մեկ ու մեջ նիկոլոտ պոռթկումները ոչինչ չեն նշանակում, իշխանությունների յանը անպատժելիությունից վերջնականապես տարել ա: Այս պարագային մեջ, իշխանությունները սկսել են արդեն աջ ու ձախ ոնց ուզում են նենց բլթցնում են 
> 
> - Սերժն ասում ա օլիգարխները դեպուտատ չեն լինելու ու մի ամիս հետո գնում ասում ա «խնդրում եմ ձեր ձայնը տվեք Լֆիկին»
> - պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունն ասում ա երկրում մարդ չի մնացել, բայց ընտրողների թիվը 200.000 ավելացել ա 
> - գները մեկին մեկ օրական աճում են, վարչապետն ասում ա մենք լավ ենք ապրում 
> - Լֆիկն ասում ա ինքը աղքատ տղայա, պաբիրոզի փող-մող ա կպցնում ստեից ընդեից
> - ու սենց մի վախտ բաներ
> ...


այ էս ա դրա ապացույցը…

Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի միջադեպերը` ըստ ՀՀԿ-ի եւ ԲՀԿ-ի 




> «Այսինքն, Հանրապետականը կապ չունի՞ այդ միջադեպերի հետ, որ մի թեկնածուի քիթն են ջարդել...», - այս հարցին իշխող կուսակցության փոխնախագահը արձագանքեց. - «*Ես չեմ կարծում, որ որեւէ մարդ, եթե քիթը մի տեղ չի կոխում, քիթը ջարդում են։ Կողմնակալ կարծիքներ են ասել, հրահրել են, եւ ստացվել է վեճ, որպեսզի այս ինտրիգը ծաղկի։ Բայց դրա պատասխանատուն հենց նրանք են, ովքեր որ իրենց քարոզչությունը կազմակերպում են»։*«Ես չեմ կարծում` որեւէ քաղաքական գործիչ, եթե ցանկություն չունի բախման գնալու, կգնա կմտնի էն միջավայրը, որտեղ իրեն բախում է սպասում», - ասաց Սահակյանը


դժբախտաբար սրա դեմն էսօր առնելու շատ վարյանտներ չի մնացել…

----------


## Rammer

> Այ քաղվերլուծաբանամեկնաբան  Դու մինչև հիմա չես հասկացե՞լ, որ Հայաստանում սենց երկար-բարակ ու տրամաբանված վերլուծությունները բացարձակ անիմաստ են ու ոչ մի կապ չունեն իրականության հետ: Էլի սար ու ձոր ես ընգել ու էլի ինչ-որ խորը պատճառահետևանքային կապեր ես ման գալիս: 
> 
> Վիճակը սենց ա մոտավորապես - ժողովուրդը հոգնած ու փնթի վիճակում ա, ընդդիմությունը լրիվ պայթած ա ու սենց մեկ ու մեջ նիկոլոտ պոռթկումները ոչինչ չեն նշանակում, իշխանությունների յանը անպատժելիությունից վերջնականապես տարել ա: Այս պարագային մեջ, իշխանությունները սկսել են արդեն աջ ու ձախ ոնց ուզում են նենց բլթցնում են 
> 
> - Սերժն ասում ա օլիգարխները դեպուտատ չեն լինելու ու մի ամիս հետո գնում ասում ա «խնդրում եմ ձեր ձայնը տվեք Լֆիկին»
> - պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունն ասում ա երկրում մարդ չի մնացել, բայց ընտրողների թիվը 200.000 ավելացել ա 
> - գները մեկին մեկ օրական աճում են, վարչապետն ասում ա մենք լավ ենք ապրում 
> - Լֆիկն ասում ա ինքը աղքատ տղայա, պաբիրոզի փող-մող ա կպցնում ստեից ընդեից
> - ու սենց մի վախտ բաներ
> ...


Ապեր էն որ հայ իրականությունը այլասերված թրիք վիճակում ա դա քննարկաման ենթակա չի: Ես հայաստանի քաղ վերաբերյալ վերլուծույթուն չեմ անում, ես լուրջ թեմաների մեջ եմ, ուզում տեսնեմ կարանք մի բան անենք ամն-ում նեոկոսներվատորները գան  :LOL:  Մեր մարդը ամն-ում Մեֆն ա էն էլ Օբամայինն ա ընտրում:  :LOL: 

Լսի նայում եմ տվիով ով որտեղ գնումա են աղ ու հացով են դիմավրում: Նոր ցույց են տալիս դոդը եսիմ որտեղա պատահաբար, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, մարդը մտավ միզելու ու հոպ մեկը ունիտազի դեմը աղ ու հացով կանգնածա: Անում վերջացնում ա ու էտ աղ ու հացով ձեռները մաքրում դուրսա գալի:  :LOL:  Այ սենց կայֆավատ ենք լինում ազգովի մենք մեր վրա:

Հայաստանի փրկությունը հեղափոխություննա` գունվոր, անգույն, զենքով թե առանց զենք էական չի: Ոնց ուզում ես վերլուծի կամ մի վերլուծի գալիս ես ու հասնում ես մի պատի ու վրան գրածա հեղափոխություն: Բայց ստեղ շատ մի էական պահ կա: Եթե մենք հայերս դա սկսենք լրիվ ուրիշ շանսեր ենք ստանալու ու լրիվ ուրիշ վիճակում ենք լինելու: իսկ եթե այ սենց շարունակվի, դա դրսից են գալու անեն ու բոմբերի տակ են անելու քաոսի մեջ`կորսւոտները շատ վաելի մեծ են լինելու`պատժելուն են ասեն այ որ դուք սենց իմպոտենետ ժողովուրդ եք մենք ձեզ կարգի կբերենք: Էսօր աշխարհի զարգամցման տրամաբանությունը դաժե Բիրմայում են հասկացել, իսկ մենք աղ ու հացով կայֆեր ենք անում:

----------

murmushka (18.04.2012), Varzor (18.04.2012), Գեա (18.04.2012), Հայկօ (17.04.2012), Տրիբուն (18.04.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ անճոռնի վիճակ է:
> Արդեն ժողովուրդը բացեիբաց քննարկում է, թե «որ թաղում քանի հազար են տալիս ընտրելու համար» 
> *Ու մի ահտ էլ ուժեղ տրյուկ եմ լսել՝ մարդուն մի 20-30.000դր են տալիս ու ասում «դու մեր վստահված անձն ես, սա էլ աշխատավարձ է՝ ընտրակաշառք չի: Կգնաս ու քո ընտանիքով կընտրես ՀՀԿ-ին, հետո էլ կմնաս ընտրատարածքի մոտ՝ որպես վստահված անձ»:*
> Փաստորեն կաշառք չեն տալիս՝ ընդամենը գործարքային աշխատավարձ, մարդկանց գործի են ընդունում: Է էս նեղ մաջալին ո՞վա դեմ 
> 
> Ես էլ անկուսակցական դիտորդ եմ, տեսնես մի 50.000 էլ ինձ կտա՞ն:
> Էս ընտրությունները սեզոնային բիզնեսի պես մի բան է՝ 5 տաին մեկ եկամուտ է բերում


Եթե գրածդ ուղղակի ասեկոսներ են, որ լսել ես, ես քեզ հստակ ինֆորմացիա կտամ, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կոնկրետ վստահված անձանց փող չի տալիս, իսկ 10,000-ից ավել մեկ ձայինի համար վճարելն էլ աշխարհիս հիմարություննա, տենց բան չկա, որ 20,000 մեկին տան ասեն գնա մեզ ընտրի ու դառի վստահված անձ: Քեզ, որպես անկախ դիտորդ 50,000 չեն տա, բայց շտաբային աշխատանքի համար կտան, անգամ հնարավոր է ավելին:
Խոսքս կոնկրետ ՀՀԿ-ին է վերաբերվում, մնացած կուսակցությունները չգիտեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը քարոզարշավում դրական առաջընթաց է արձանագրում

----------


## Varzor

> դժբախտաբար սրա դեմն էսօր առնելու շատ վարյանտներ չի մնացել…


??? Ով ասեց չի մնացել? բա կատոկ բրիգադը? Դրանից լավ վարյանտ երբեք էլ չի եղել: Այ ուրիշ հարց է` չեն կարող, թե չեն ուզում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե գրածդ ուղղակի ասեկոսներ են, որ լսել ես, ես քեզ հստակ ինֆորմացիա կտամ, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կոնկրետ վստահված անձանց փող չի տալիս, իսկ *10,000-ից ավել մեկ ձայինի համար վճարելն էլ աշխարհիս հիմարություննա*, տենց բան չկա, որ 20,000 մեկին տան ասեն գնա մեզ ընտրի ու դառի վստահված անձ: Քեզ, որպես անկախ դիտորդ 50,000 չեն տա, բայց շտաբային աշխատանքի համար կտան, անգամ հնարավոր է ավելին:
> Խոսքս կոնկրետ ՀՀԿ-ին է վերաբերվում, մնացած կուսակցությունները չգիտեմ:


Դե եթե ինձ մի բան պատմել են, դա կաորղ եմ համարել և ասեկոսե: Խսքը ոչ թե նրա մասին է, որ իսկականից վստահված անձանց փող են տալիս, այլ նրա մասին է, որ վարդկանց տենց կուտ են տալիս` յանի "դու մեր մարդն ես, ընտրում ես մեզ, մենք էլ քեզ աշխատավարձ ենք տալիս, դու էլ կաշառակեր չես": Այ ես ֆորմատի մասին եմ խոսում:
Ափսոս, ես էլ ասի մի 50.000 կկպնի` ակումբացիքով կգնանք ընտրությունների "անկանխատեսելի" արդյունքը նշելու: պատկերացնում ես ինչքան պիվա կխմեյինք ...

Հ.Գ.
Փաստորեն մինչև 10.000 վճարելը հիմարություն չի, խելքին մոտիկ բանա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նամակն իր ընտրողներին՝ անվանական, հասցեական. http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=2305

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ Վարզոր քեզ համար անձամբ որն է հաճելի, զրուցել, բանավիճել նման թեմաների շուրջ թե ԼՏՊ, Դոդո, Բոբո, Ռուբոների հարց քննարկել, ասա Մեֆիստոն իմանա, ինքը չի վստահում հայ ժողովրդին, որ նա ունակ է կոնկրետ գաղափարական քննարկումների...


Ինձ համար ավելի հաճելի է ընկերովի գարեջուր ըմպելը  :Wink: 
Գիտես, էդ մի հարցում ՄԵֆի հետ համամիտ եմ` ես պահին ժողովուրդը ունակ չի գաղփար ձևավորելու և պաշտպանելու, որովհետև սոված փորիւն գաղափարները դեռ սաղմնային վիճակում վերածվում են ստամոքս լցնելու մղումների:
Ու այս պարագայում գաղափար պիտի ձևավորեն ստամոքսի խնդիրը քիչ թե շատ լուծած մարդիկ, որոնց քանակը ՀՀ-ում շատ ավելի քիչ է: Ընդ որում ստամոքսի խնդրից ազատված մարդկանց մի մասն էլ ուղղակի ստահակներ են:
Ու ստացբվում է , որ ավելի շատ ճառ ասողներ կան, քան թե զանգ կախողներ:
Voter ջան, սիրով բանավիճենք քո արծարծած թեմաների շուրջ` հաստատ մի երկու խելոք կամ անխելք բան իրարից կսովորենք  :Smile:  Բայց դրանից մյուսներին ինչ օգուտ? Երկրին ինչ օգուտ? Ստամոքսի խնդիր լուծողին ինչ օգուտ?

----------


## Varzor

> «Գթություն»... էս վերջինը մի քիչ նման էր ոնց որ...  տառ ե՞մ բաց թողել


Տառ չէ, տառեր ու մեկ էլ "ներ" վերջածանցը  :Jpit: 




> Մի անգամ չեղավ, ինձ էլ առաջարկեին այդ ընտրակաշառքը, որ այդպես «գովազդվում է»։ Արդեն կասկածում եմ, որ էդ էլ ա բլեֆ, ոչ մի ընտրակաշառք էլ չկա Պարզապես պետք ա, որ ես հավատամ, թե իբր մի վախտ մարդ ընտրակաշառք ա վերցրել, գնացել ա ընտրությունների ու ձայնը տվել ա խոսքի ՀՀԿ–ին։ Վախենամ, որ իսկի էդ կոպեկներն էլ չեն ծախսում, թատրոնի համար ամեն մի ընտրատարածքում երկու երեք դերասան պահելը շատ ավելի էժան կնստի։ Չէ՞ որ հաճախորդ լինելը մեզ մոտ հին ու բարի ազգային ավանդույթ է, թե՞ մեր պատմությունը ուրիշ էր։


Որ առաջարկեն ձեն հան, ինձ էլ ա մի քիչ փող պետք` պիվի փողերը քչություն  ա անում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ...ընտրելու իրավունքը ամենակարևոր, հիմնական իրավունքն ա (ոչ միայն քաղաքական առումով), մինչև չհասկանանք սա, շատ բան չի փոխվի… սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա…


..իսկ (կամ սիկ) իրավունքը վաստակում են, առավել ևս հիմնարար համարվող իրավունքը:
Մինչև չհասկանանք, որ ոչ մի "բարի ձաձա" մեզ մեր իրավունքը երկնագույն երիզով սկուտռեղի վրա չի մատուցելու, այլ մենք պիտի մեր բռունցքներով մեր հիմնարար իրավունքը պաշտպանենք, թքած ունենալով բոլոր տեսակի քաղաքական ուժերի ու "բարի քեռիների" վրա, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվի ...

----------


## Varzor

> Այո՛, կան մարդիկ, ու շատերը, ովքեր մտածում են, «որ ընտրախցիկում կողքից մեկը նայում ա», որ «չգիտեն, որ ընտրախցիկում մենակ են»:


Իհարկե կան, այն էլ շատ կան: Հենց ցավն էլ դրանումն է:
Եթե 21-րդ դարում արդեն մի տասնյակից ավել ընտրության մասնակցած, սովետի "գրագետ" սերունի, կամ որ ավելի վատ է անկախության "պռադվինուտի" երիտասարդության նեկրայացուցիչը դեռ այդպես է մտածում, ու իրեն էլ պիտի այդ մքտի սխալոթւյան մասին հուշի առաջին կեղծարարը, ուրեմն էլ ինչ ես ուզում?

Կոնկրետ ես դեմ եմ, համաձայն չեմ, որ նման ինտելեկտի տեր, ավելի շուտ ինտելեկտից ու տարրական տրամաբանոթյունից զուրկ մարդիկ որոշեն իմ և իմ երկրի ապագան:
Զզվելի համակարգ է  :Bad:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Քսան տարի ա, մարդիկ չեն հասկացել, որ ընտրախցիկում մենակ են:  Մդա .... մեր մեջ ասած, եթե դա տենց ա, ապա անցած հինգ տարիներին ՀԱԿ-ը ղարաբաղյան ելույթների փոխարեն, պիտի բացատրական բուկլետներ տպեր ու բաժաներ՝ ընտրախցիկի նկարով, մեջ մի հոգի կանգանծ, ու ասենք չիշիկ ա անում, քանի որ ինքը մենակ ա, ու իրան նայող չկա:


 Փաստորեն չեն հասկացել: Ընկերուհիս սոցհարցումներ ա անցկացնում, ու պարզվում ա` մարդիկ կան, որոնց հավատացրել են, որ քվեախցիկում գրիչի վրա կամերա կա, ու «նրանք» տեսնում են, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել  :LOL: : Աբսուրդ ա, բայց մարդիկ հավատում են:

 Հա, ու մեկ էլ «բոլորին դեմ» տարբերակ չկա՞  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  Ու ինչի՞, երբվանի՞ց չկա:

----------

Chuk (25.04.2012), Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաստորեն չեն հասկացել: Ընկերուհիս սոցհարցումներ ա անցկացնում, ու պարզվում ա` մարդիկ կան, որոնց հավատացրել են, որ քվեախցիկում գրիչի վրա կամերա կա, ու «նրանք» տեսնում են, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել : Աբսուրդ ա, բայց մարդիկ հավատում են:
> 
>  Հա, ու մեկ էլ «բոլորին դեմ» տարբերակ չկա՞  Ու ինչի՞, երբվանի՞ց չկա:


"Ս բումագոյ վ ստռանե նապրիժոնկա" Ման ջան, չեն ուզում իրանց նկարչական թղթիկները հավայի ՛"Բոլորին դեմ եմ"-ի վրա ծախսեն:

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վազգ ջան, ես ոչ մեկին ոչ միայն չեմ պատրաստվում ճղել՝ իմ հայացքներին հակառակ հայացք ունենալու համար, այլև դրա նվազ ցանկությունն անգամ չունեմ:


Որ ուժդ ներեր, բարոյականությունդ էլ թույլ տար ցանկությունն էլ կառաջանար, կճղեիր էլ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ուժդ ներեր, բարոյականությունդ էլ թույլ տար ցանկությունն էլ կառաջանար, կճղեիր էլ


Որ սենց գրառումներ ես անում, քեզ ճղելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, ու վախում եմ, որ համ ուժս թույլ տա, համ բարոյականությունս ների  :Jpit: 

Վարզոր, յանիմ ի՞նչ ասիր  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012), Ձայնալար (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նամակն իր ընտրողներին՝ անվանական, հասցեական. http://www.nikolpashinyan.com/?p=2305


Անկեղծ ասեմ` դատարկաբանություն է: Օրինակ`



> Խոստանում եմ *պարտադրել քաղաքապետարանին*, որ անեն ավելի շատ ասֆալտ, քան անում են ընտրությունից ընտրություն:
> ...
> Բայց խոստանում եմ հետեւողական լինել, որ «բարեգործները» վճարեն օրենքով սահմանված հարկերը,
> ...
> Եթե պատգամավոր ընտրվի Լֆիկ Սամոն, *ոչ ոք չի զարմանա*:


 :LOL: ,  :LOL:  ու մի հատ էլ  :LOL: 
Էդ տենց ուժեղ պարտադրող տղայա դառել, թող հիմա պարատադրի: 
Համ էլ էդ երբվանից ասֆալտ անելը պատգամավորի գործ չի, բայց քաղաքապետարանին պարտադելը պատգաավորի գործը դառավ? Աքչիս էս տեղն չի էլ պատկերացնում, թե ուրա գնում և ինչի համար  :LOL: 
Լրիվ տեղեվո խառնել ա օրենսդիրն ու գործադիրը:
Մեկ էլ փորձում եմ պատկերացնել Նիկոլին հարկերը հավաքելիս` Բադին, Կոսբադին, Սյուդին, Չարխադին  :LOL: 

Էս չեն արա, որ ամեն մի փթիր իրան չի դնում իրա երազած տղու տեղը  :Angry2:

----------

keyboard (25.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Որ սենց գրառումներ ես անում, քեզ ճղելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, ու վախում եմ, որ համ ուժս թույլ տա, համ բարոյականությունս ների 
> 
> Վարզոր, յանիմ ի՞նչ ասիր


Դե ասում ա, որ եթե Գերմանիայում ծնված մեծացած լինեիր, հետն էլ համր չլինեիր, Գերմաներեն կխոսայիր էլի... ես կարգի մի բան  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (25.04.2012), Ձայնալար (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Որ սենց գրառումներ ես անում, քեզ ճղելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում, ու վախում եմ, որ համ ուժս թույլ տա, համ բարոյականությունս ների 
> Վարզոր, յանիմ ի՞նչ ասիր


Փոխաբերական-անհասկանալի էր եղբայր  :Jpit: 
Ասածիս իմաստն էն էր, որ դիմացինին տարակարծության պատճառով պատրաստ են ճղել միայն քյալ-մախ ու թույլ բարոյականությամբ մարդիկ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Տնաշեն, էդ ոնց ես պատկերացնում իմ հետ գուպարի մտնելդ??? Հո դու Բռուսլինը չես  :Jpit: 
Չես հասկացել տենց էլ ասա, էլ ինչ ես վախում-մախում?

----------


## Chuk

> Փոխաբերական-անհասկանալի էր եղբայր 
> Ասածիս իմաստն էն էր, որ դիմացինին տարակարծության պատճառով պատրաստ են ճղել միայն քյալ-մախ ու թույլ բարոյականությամբ մարդիկ 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Տնաշեն, էդ ոնց ես պատկերացնում իմ հետ գուպարի մտնելդ??? Հո դու Բռուսլինը չես 
> Չես հասկացել տենց էլ ասա, էլ ինչ ես վախում-մախում?


Վարզոր ջան, ճղելը Վազգենը փոխաբերական իմաստով էր օգտագործել ու գրել էր իրա ընկերոջ մասին, որին նույնքան փոխաբերական իմաստով «ճղելն» օգտագործելով ես էի պատասխանել,  էնպես որ քո էս համեմատությունները հեչ տեղին ու սիրուն չեն: Բարի՛ քննարկումներ  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (25.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, ճղելը Վազգենը փոխաբերական իմաստով էր օգտագործել ու գրել էր իրա ընկերոջ մասին, որին նույնքան փոխաբերական իմաստով «ճղելն» օգտագործելով ես էի պատասխանել,  էնպես որ քո էս համեմատությունները հեչ տեղին ու սիրուն չեն: Բարի՛ քննարկումներ


Քո ասածը լավ էլ հասկանում եմ ու համեմատականություն չեմ արել:
Ես կոնկրետ մարդկու (մարդկանց) ի նկատի ունեի:
Տեղին էր այնքանով, որ "Կուժ, քեզ եմ ասում, կուլա, դու հասկացի"  :Wink: 
Եթե կուլան կարդացած լինի` կհասկանա  :Jpit:

----------


## voter

> ապեր ԼՏՊ-ն 1.5 ժամ համարյա խոսաց ու դու լինելով մեր հասրակության լուսավորյալը մենակ թոշակն ու ծնելության մասն ես նկատել… ընդեղ ավելի ֆունդամենտալ հարցեր ա առաջ քաշում… կարաս համաձայն չլինես իրա տարբերակների հետ, բայց էդ հարցերի մասին պտի խոսվի ու քննարկվի, ընտրությունների շրջանակներում… *իսկ ամենակարևորը ռեժիմի գործունեությունը դադարեցնելն ա…* էսի աքսիոմա ա, առանց սրա չի լինի… 
> 
> իմիջայլոց եթե դու նեմեցին բանի տեղ չես դնում ապա իրանք էլ քեզ բանի տեղ չեն դնում… ինչքան դու ես իրանց լուրջ ընդունում էնքան էլ իրանք են քեզ լուրջ ընդունում… հիշեցման կարգով ասեմ որ իրանք էսօր իշխանություն են , էսի պետք չի մոռանալ…


Իմ սկուբունքը չես հասկանում, ես չեմ ասում իրանք գոյություն չունեն, ալյ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում ինչքանով է կարևոր նրանց բանի տեղ դնելը, դրանից, որ նեմեցներ, լֆիկներ են խաղացնում սերժանտներին կոնկրետ քյար կա, բայց ինչ քյար ՀԱԿին, որ պայքարում է դրանց ԴԵՄ, ինչով որժեովորում է դրանց, փոխանակ ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ինչ որ բանի պայքարի։

Եթե ԴԵՄ է պետք պայքարել, ապա ակընհայտորեն գնալով ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ ԴԵՄն է հաղթելու, որից ինչ որ բան սպասել աբսուրդ է... 

Կարևորը ԴԵՄ ենք, բայց ինչին ենք ԿՈՂՄ ոչ մեկ չի ասում ինչն էլ վերածում է այս ընտրությունները ֆարսի...

----------

Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես:


Ես գրել էի. «ով դրել է էս երկրի տնտեսության զարգացման հիմքը»:

Ուրախ եմ, որ համաձայն ես, որ ճիշտ եմ: Ափսոս, որ դրանից հետո շատ արատավոր երևույթներ մտցրեցին, եղածները սրեցին:

----------


## keyboard

> Հայաստանում ամեն իշխանության առաջ իրա ժամանակի խնդիրն ա եղել… իրա ժամանակ պատերազմում հաղթելը, տնտեսության մասնավորեցումն ու գյուղատնտեսության մասնավորեցումը եղել ա խնդրի մի մասն ու իրանք դա վատ չեն արել, եթե համեմատես մյուս երկուսի հետ, որոնց խնդիրը դու կսահմանես հիմա մեր համար ու կասես թե ինչքանով են արել…
> ապեր,* եթե պատերազմը քո համար պատճառ չի վատ ապրելու* համար ուրեմն դու կամ պատերազմ չես տեսել, կամ էլ … 
> ում ուզում ես ընտրի, ամեն մարդի իրա խելքի գյորա ա ընտրում…


Ապեր, պատերազմի ժամանակ վատ ապրելը այլ հարցա, էդ վատ ապրելու վրա արհեստական վատ ստեղծելը` այլ: Ապեր, պատերազմը զոհված տղեքն են հաղթել, Գորգիսյանը, Մոնթեն  ու տենց, էդ պատերազի հաղթանակը սուտի հերոսների մի վերագրեք, էդ թեման անքննելիա:
Ճիշտ ես, ամեն մարդ իրա խելքի գյորայա ընտրում, էս էլ ասում եմ էսքան անխելք ուրդուց  :Shok:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Varzor (07.05.2012), Եկվոր (06.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

3:15-ի կողմերից սկսած էդ տղեն ամեն ինչ ասում ա. «թողեք գնանք, արա»:

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), Mephistopheles (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Rammstein (05.05.2012), Sagittarius (04.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես գրել էի. «ով դրել է էս երկրի տնտեսության զարգացման հիմքը»:
> 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ համաձայն ես, որ ճիշտ եմ: Ափսոս, որ դրանից հետո շատ արատավոր երևույթներ մտցրեցին, եղածները սրեցին:


Եղբայր, ինձ կբացատրես? հասկանամ էլի, ով թողեց, որ արատավոր երևույթներ մտցնեն ու եղածները սրեն: Նոր ինքդ ասացիր, որ ինքը վարչապետա եղել, դե հիմա ինձ ասա, լինելով իշխանություն և ունենալով բոլոր լծակները, ինչու չպահեցին իրենց այդքան ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ստեղծածը:
Ուզում ես ես պատասխանեմ? ասեմ, որտև իրանք լափեցին պրծան, իրանց ասեցին հերքա, թողոք մի քիչ էլ մենք լափենք ու քանի որ իրանց տակը լիքը *Ք...Ք* կար, որ մարսելու չէր, խելոք-խելոք պոչները քաշին ու հեռացան ու էսօր եկել ու ազգի փրկիչ են ձևանում ծրագրերն են առաջարկում, որ չիմացողը նայի, կասի այ մարդ սրանք ուր էին էսքան ժամանակ, էս հրեշտակներին խի չեն թողում թռնեն:
Շատ կուզենամ լսել իմ ասածների հակառակը, հիմնավորումներով:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Varzor (07.05.2012), Եկվոր (06.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, պատերազմի ժամանակ վատ ապրելը այլ հարցա, էդ վատ ապրելու վրա արհեստական վատ ստեղծելը` այլ: Ապեր, պատերազմը զոհված տղեքն են հաղթել, Գորգիսյանը, Մոնթեն  ու տենց, էդ պատերազի հաղթանակը սուտի հերոսների մի վերագրեք, էդ թեման անքննելիա:
> Ճիշտ ես, ամեն մարդ իրա խելքի գյորայա ընտրում, էս էլ ասում եմ էսքան անխելք ուրդուց


ապեր, հլա թող Գորգիսյանի ու Մոնթեի հետևում Հայաստան պետություն չլիներ ու չլիներ էն սովորական մարդը՝ անանուն որոնց անուները սկի չգիտենք, տեսնեմ ոնց էին հաղթելու… ճիշտ գնահատական տալը գործի կեսն ա…

էսօր պատերազմ չկա, բայց Հայաստանի բնակչությունը 2.5 միլիոն ա… կարա՞ս գուշակես թե պատերազմն ի՞նչ ավարտ կունենա… քանի՞ հատ Մոնթե ու Գորգիսյան պետք կլինի…

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), Varzor (07.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Եղբայր, ինձ կբացատրես? հասկանամ էլի, ով թողեց, որ արատավոր երևույթներ մտցնեն ու եղածները սրեն*: Նոր ինքդ ասացիր, որ ինքը վարչապետա եղել, դե հիմա ինձ ասա, լինելով իշխանություն և ունենալով բոլոր լծակները, ինչու չպահեցին իրենց այդքան ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ստեղծածը:
> Ուզում ես ես պատասխանեմ? ասեմ, որտև իրանք լափեցին պրծան, իրանց ասեցին հերքա, թողոք մի քիչ էլ մենք լափենք ու քանի որ իրանց տակը լիքը *Ք...Ք* կար, որ մարսելու չէր, խելոք-խելոք պոչները քաշին ու հեռացան ու էսօր եկել ու ազգի փրկիչ են ձևանում ծրագրերն են առաջարկում, որ չիմացողը նայի, կասի այ մարդ սրանք ուր էին էսքան ժամանակ, էս հրեշտակներին խի չեն թողում թռնեն:
> Շատ կուզենամ լսել իմ ասածների հակառակը, հիմնավորումներով:


Արատավոր երևույթները հայաստանում դա մի վարչախմբի գործ չի…

----------

Varzor (07.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> ապեր, հլա թող Գորգիսյանի ու Մոնթեի հետևում Հայաստան պետություն չլիներ ու չլիներ էն սովորական մարդը՝ անանուն որոնց անուները սկի չգիտենք, տեսնեմ ոնց էին հաղթելու… ճիշտ գնահատական տալը գործի կեսն ա…


Ապեր, Մոնթեյի ու Գորգիսյանի անունների տակ ես ողջ զոհված տղքին նկատի ունեմ, դրան գումարած, ճիշտ գնահատական տալը տաք սենյալում նստելով ու մեծ մեծ խոսալով չի լինում, ճիշտ գնահատականը ճիշտ տեղում են տալի



> էսօր պատերազմ չկա, բայց Հայաստանի բնակչությունը 2.5 միլիոն ա… կարա՞ս գուշակես թե պատերազմն ի՞նչ ավարտ կունենա… քանի՞ հատ Մոնթե ու Գորգիսյան պետք կլինի…


Չէ ապեր, չեմ կարա, գուշակ չեմ, ծանոթ էլ չունեմ:

----------

Varzor (07.05.2012), Եկվոր (06.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Արատավոր երևույթները հայաստանում դա մի վարչախմբի գործ չի…


Փայլուն պատասխանա, ավելին չէի էլ սպասում: Էլ ասելիք չունեմ, ոչ քեզ, ոչ Չուկին:
Շնորհակալ եմ գրառումներիս անդրադառնալու համար:
Ինչպես կասեր Չուկը` բարի քննարկումներ:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Եկվոր (06.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, ինձ կբացատրես? հասկանամ էլի, ով թողեց, որ արատավոր երևույթներ մտցնեն ու եղածները սրեն: Նոր ինքդ ասացիր, որ ինքը վարչապետա եղել, դե հիմա ինձ ասա, լինելով իշխանություն և ունենալով բոլոր լծակները, ինչու չպահեցին իրենց այդքան ՓԱՅԼՈՒՆ ստեղծածը:
> Ուզում ես ես պատասխանեմ? ասեմ, որտև իրանք լափեցին պրծան, իրանց ասեցին հերքա, թողոք մի քիչ էլ մենք լափենք ու քանի որ իրանց տակը լիքը *Ք...Ք* կար, որ մարսելու չէր, խելոք-խելոք պոչները քաշին ու հեռացան ու էսօր եկել ու ազգի փրկիչ են ձևանում ծրագրերն են առաջարկում, որ չիմացողը նայի, կասի այ մարդ սրանք ուր էին էսքան ժամանակ, էս հրեշտակներին խի չեն թողում թռնեն:
> Շատ կուզենամ լսել իմ ասածների հակառակը, հիմնավորումներով:


Օքեյ: Կլսես: Ինձնից: Հիմնավորումներ ու փաստարկներ: Չգիտեմ կհամաձայնվե՞ս, թե՞ չէ, բայց կլսես: Բայց ոչ հիմա: Հիմա ԱԺ ընտրություններ են, հիմա նախագահը Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իշխող հիմնական կուսակցությունը ՀՀԿ-ն: Հիմիկվա բոլոր արատավոր երևույթների անմիջական պատասխանատուն ՀՀԿ-ն ու Սերժն են ու հիմա իմ պայքարը իրանց դեմ ա: Ու էս պահին ես նորից չեմ դառնալու հին թեմաներին, որովհետև այժմեական խնդրից շեղվել ա դա նշանակում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Կոնգրեսին, ապա ինքը ներկայացնում ա որոշակի սկզբունք, այն է՝ պետք է ազատվել այս վարչախմբից, դրանից դուրս ծրագրային դրույթներ, թե ինչպիսին է պատկերացնում իր իշխանությունը: Ներկա պահին ես հնին վերադառնալը ու հինը քննարկելը համարում եմ խնդրի շեղում ու շրջանցում եմ: Դա, կրկնում եմ, հետո: Այս պահին դու կարող ես վստահել Կոնգրեսի ծրագրերին ու գնաս նրանց ընտրելու, կարող ես չվստահել ու չընտրել: Դա քո խնդիրն է: Բայց ներկայի հիմնական խնդիրը իշխող վարչախմբի, նրա պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող արատավոր երևույթների դեմ պայքարն է, խնդրում եմ դա չմոռանալ ու ինձ էլ չշեղել, այս պահին, բուն թեմայից:

----------

Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, Մոնթեյի ու Գորգիսյանի անունների տակ ես ողջ զոհված տղքին նկատի ունեմ, դրան գումարած, ճիշտ գնահատական տալը տաք սենյալում նստելով ու մեծ մեծ խոսալով չի լինում, ճիշտ գնահատականը ճիշտ տեղում են տալի
> 
> Չէ ապեր, չեմ կարա, գուշակ չեմ, ծանոթ էլ չունեմ:


Ապեր, պատերազմի հաղթանակում զոհված տղերքի ավանդն անուրանալի ա: Բայց նույնքան անուրանալի ա չզոհված, բայց էլի կռված տղերքի ավանդը: Նույնքան անուրանալի ա կռվողների թիկունքին կանգնած ժողովրդի ավանդը: Նույնքան անուրանալի ա էդ կռվի դժվարությունները տոկացող ժողովրդի ավանդը: Նույնքան անուրանալի ա պետության ու էդ պետության պարագլուխների ավանդը, այդ թվում դիվանագիտությունը վարող, այդ վիճակում տնտեսության համար պատասխանատու եղող ու պահող ու մնացած բոլոր, իշխանության, կառավարության մաս կազմողների ավանդը:

Այս կետերից յուրաքանչյուրի ավանդն ուրանալը հավասար ա զոհված տղերքի ավանդը ուրանալու: Ու սա ա, որ մեզնից շատերն այդպես էլ չեն ուզում ընդունեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2012), Varzor (07.05.2012), Աթեիստ (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոհերը ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին. մաս 4. Կոռուպցիայի եւ քաղաքական կամքի մասին

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օքեյ: Կլսես: Ինձնից: Հիմնավորումներ ու փաստարկներ: Չգիտեմ կհամաձայնվե՞ս, թե՞ չէ, բայց կլսես: Բայց ոչ հիմա: Հիմա ԱԺ ընտրություններ են, հիմա նախագահը Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իշխող հիմնական կուսակցությունը ՀՀԿ-ն: Հիմիկվա բոլոր արատավոր երևույթների անմիջական պատասխանատուն ՀՀԿ-ն ու Սերժն են ու հիմա իմ պայքարը իրանց դեմ ա: Ու էս պահին ես նորից չեմ դառնալու հին թեմաներին, որովհետև այժմեական խնդրից շեղվել ա դա նշանակում: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Կոնգրեսին, ապա ինքը ներկայացնում ա որոշակի սկզբունք, այն է՝ պետք է ազատվել այս վարչախմբից, դրանից դուրս ծրագրային դրույթներ, թե ինչպիսին է պատկերացնում իր իշխանությունը: Ներկա պահին ես հնին վերադառնալը ու հինը քննարկելը համարում եմ խնդրի շեղում ու շրջանցում եմ: Դա, կրկնում եմ, հետո: Այս պահին դու կարող ես վստահել Կոնգրեսի ծրագրերին ու գնաս նրանց ընտրելու, կարող ես չվստահել ու չընտրել: Դա քո խնդիրն է: Բայց ներկայի հիմնական խնդիրը իշխող վարչախմբի, նրա պատասխանատվության տակ գտնվող արատավոր երևույթների դեմ պայքարն է, խնդրում եմ դա չմոռանալ ու ինձ էլ չշեղել, այս պահին, բուն թեմայից:


Ապեր սաղ Լևոնն ա մեղավոր… ես էլ խոմ դմբո՞ չեմ որ չհասկանամ… մազութն էլ ա՞ Սերոժը կերել… սաղ երկիրը թալանեցին, լափեցին, գործարանները ծախեցին, երկիրը ծախեցին, հողերը տվեցին, Ղարաբաղը հանձնեցին, ցեղասպանությունից հրաժարվեցին, բոլորին սպանեցին, կնիկներին չբեր սարքեցին, կոլխոզը քանդեցին, ավանդվերը գողացան, երկրաշարժ արին ու սաղ Գյումրին քանդեցին, ժողովրդին երկրից քշեցին դրա համար էլ էսօր 2.5 միլիոն մարդ ա մնացել… 

էլի ասե՞մ… 

օլիգարխիկ համակարգ ստեղծեցին, կաշառակերության սկիզբը դրեցին…

այ դու սրա պատասխանը չես կարա տաս Չուկ, իրանք էլ չեն կարա տան…

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), Varzor (07.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոհերը ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին. մաս 4. Կոռուպցիայի եւ քաղաքական կամքի մասին


հա բայց տենց էլ չասեց մազութը ոնց են կերել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բա տես Ռաֆֆին ինչ լավն ա… դրոշակը չոքած ա պաչում, ապեր… ճիշտ կարծես ամերիկական սկաուտ…  իհարկե սկզբից մի երկու հատ քֆուր տվեց (fuck... shit... would you take this fucking flag out of my way, please... pretty fucking pleeeeeas?), որտև դրոշակը մի երկու հատ չափալախ տվեց, բայց դե…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն քարոզարշավն էսօր ավարտվում ա: Լավ քարոզարշավ էր ու ես իմ համար վերջապես բացահայտեցի ընդդիմության առաջարկած իշխանափոխության բանաձևը: 

Ուրեմն, ամսի 6-ի առավոտյան արթնանում ենք, լողանում ենք, թրաշվում ենք (կանայք կարող են երրորդ կետը բաց թողնել), ու չենք նախաճաշում՝ ստամոքսում ավելորդ ծանրությունից ու հնարավոր բարդություններից խուսափելու համար: Տնից դուրս գալուց առաջ ընդունում ենք երեք հաբ Imodium: Վերջինիս բացակայության դեպքում ընդունում ենք սրան փխարինող Левомицитин: Եթե ձեր ուժերի վրա վստահ չեք, ընդունեք երեքական հաբ և մեկից, և մյուսից: 

Գնում ենք ընտրատեղամաս:  

Վերցնում ենք քվեաթերթիկները ու մտնում ենք ընտրախցիկ: Ուշադիր նայում ենք ընտրախցիկի բոլոր անկյունները, որ վստահ լինենք որ մեզ հետևող չկա: Եթե ձեր կողքին հայտնվի մի քանի տարի առաջ մահացած ձեր տատիկը, որը նույնպես մասնակցում է քվեարկությանը, չվախենաք: Ուրախ եղեք, որ բոլոր հնարավոր մեռելներից 700 հազար լրացուցիչ ընտրողների ցուցակ մտցրել են ձեր օղորմածիկ տատիկին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կենդանության ժամանակ քաղաքական բարձր հասունություն, ակտվիություն, կամք ու Նժդեհական հայրենսիրություն դրսևորած լինելու համար: Դուք ձեր տատիկի Նժդեհական հակումների մասին ոչինչ չեք իմացել, բայց ոչինչ - ինչեր ասես ոչ չեն արել մեր տատերը: 

Աշխատում ենք 30 վարկյան չլուծել տակներս: Սկզբունքորեն ընդունած երեք հաբ վերը նշված դեղերը պիտի օգնեն, որ լուծը ինքնաբերաբար տեղի չունենա: Պըտիշկա ենք դնում ցանկացած քառանկյան մեջ, բացի ՀՀԿ-ի ու ՕԵԿ-ի դիմացի դատարկ քառանկյուններից: Եթե փորում զգում եք ճնշում դեպի ներքև, ցավեր, այլ տհաճ զգացողություններ, ապա արագ պտիշկա ենք դնում քվերաթերթիկնեիի ուղիղ մեջտեղում- այս դեպքում քվեաթերթիկը կլինի անվավեր, բայց գոնե ձեր ձայնը չի գնա ձեզ լուծի աստիճան վախեցրածներին, և օղորմածիկ տատին գերեզմանից հանածներին: 

Դուրս ենք գալիս ընտրախցիկից ու բոլորին ժպտում ենք: Մոտ 70% հավանականությամբ ձեր ժպիտը կխաչվի ՀՀԿ-ական որևէ բութ հայացքի հետ: Մոտենում ենք քվեատուփին ու նույն ժպիտով քվեաթերթիկը նետում ենք քվեատուփի մեջ: Ապահով եղեք, որ հնարավոր ինքնաբերաբար լուծի վտանգը մնացել է ոչ շատ վաղ բայց դաժան անցյալում: 

Գնում ենք տուն, ու հանգիստ նստում ենք հեռուստացույցի առաջ: 

Սրանից հետո, եթե միացյալ շտաբը արդյունավետ գործի, 700 հազար քաղաքական ակտիվությունը չկորցրած մեռելները վերջապես դադարեն մեզ սարսափեցնել ընտրություններին մասնակցելով, միջազգային կազմակերպություն դադարեն գոմիկություն անելը, Սահմանդարական Դատարանը վերջապես գոնե այս անգամ ընդունի ՀՀ պատնության մեջ միակ սահմանդրական որոշումը, ՀՀԿ-ականները բոլորը փոփոխվեն ու հավատացյալ դառնան, Սերժի մեջքին հրեշտակի թևեր աճի, գայլերը դադարեն ոչխարներին ուտելուց, առյուծները էշերին ուտելուց, աղվեսները նապաստակներին բռնաբարելուց, ապա իշախանփոխությունը կարելի է համարել կայացած:

----------

Kuk (05.05.2012), Mephistopheles (05.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Բիձա (05.05.2012), Վիշապ (06.05.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե մնացած կուսակցությունները միավորվեն ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ, ապա, հաշվի առնելով ՀՀԿ-ական բիզնեսմենների բացակայությունները, ցանկության դեպքում կարան լավ նեղեն։ Մնում ա իրանք պարտաճանաչ մասնակցեն նիստերին։

----------

My World My Space (10.05.2012), Varzor (10.05.2012)

----------


## Universe

Բայց էս վերջին հետընտրական ՀԱԿ ի հանրահավաքին իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ ԳՈՆԵ կամավոր էին եկել, ոչ թե պարտադրաբար...  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (10.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե մնացած կուսակցությունները միավորվեն ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ, ապա, հաշվի առնելով ՀՀԿ-ական բիզնեսմենների բացակայությունները, ցանկության դեպքում կարան լավ նեղեն։ Մնում ա իրանք պարտաճանաչ մասնակցեն նիստերին։


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ էդ մնացածի մեջ ԲՀԿ-ն էլ ա մտնում՝ իրա բիզնեսմեններով, չի ստացվի:

----------

Varzor (10.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ստեղ ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակը երկրորդական, կամ նույնիսկ երրորդական էր… ստեղ հարցը ՀՀԿ-ին մենաշնորհից զրկելն էր… անձամբ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ՀԱԿ-ի վարկանիշն էս մոմենտին ու ես կասեի ընդհանրապես… եթե հաջողվեր ՀՀկ-ին փոքրամասնություն սարքել ու ՀԱԿ-ը չլիներ խորհրդարանում, ես դա կհամարեի ավելի լավ քան հիմա ա… 
> 
> *բայց կարծես թե Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն ասված բանը գոյություն չունի, դրա ընկալումը գոյություն չունի…*
> 
> միշտ էլ ելք կարելի ա գտնել ու պետք ա գտնել, ուղղակի մենք մեզ լավ չենք ճանաչում, մենք մեր օբյեկտիվ գնահատականը չենք կարում տանք…


չէ հա ....  :LOL:  Բա որ իրեք տարի ա քամակս արունլվա եմ անում, որ չի կարելի Ամերիկաներով ու Եվրոպաներով մեզ չափել ու շախմատ-մախմախ, երկխոսություն, բարձր քաղաքական դասախոսություններ, այլ հավայի միջոցառումներ, սաղ ֆուֆլոյա, ինչի՞ էիր զահլես տանում, որ իտոգում գաս ու սենց բան ասես մեզ: 

Հիմա ավելի եմ վրետ ջղայնանում: Լավ կանես էս գրածդ նախադասությունը ջնջես, ու մի հատ լուրջ «քաղաքական» բացատրություն տաս, թե ինչպես Նժդեհական գաղափարախոսությունն ու Գյումրիի տեխնոպարկը հաղթեցին շախմատին ու երկխոսությանը:

----------

keyboard (10.05.2012), Varzor (10.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

էս ընտրությունների հետ կապված մի դիտարկում էլ անեմ: Որ ասում են՝ Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը չընտրվեց, որովհետև հանրապետական էր դառել, քանի գնում, համոզվում եմ, որ պատճառն էդքան էլ էդ չէր: Ում հարցնում եմ, շատ ավելի ուրիշ բանից էին նեղվել: Ուրեմն լրատվամիջոցներից մեկը, չգիտեմ իրական եղած, թե հորինված, մի դրվագ ա պատմել, թե Դալլաքյանն ասել ա քարոզաշավին կաստյումս տեմ ուղարկի: Կիրովականցիք, համենայն դեպս ես ում հարցրել եմ, շատը դրանից էին նեղվել, նեղացել, թեկուզ կաsտյումի հետ ինքն էլ ա եկել քարոզարշավի ընթացքում, բայց էդ խոսքը բերնից բերան ա անցել, ու մեր ժողովուրդը շատ ա վիրավորվել: Եթե միայն հանրապետական դառնալը լիներ, գուցե և ընտրվեր, որովհետև լիքը մարդիկ ասում էին՝ ուրեմն ինքը մեզանից լավ գիտի, թե ինչ ա անում: Սենց աբսուրդ բաներ:

----------

Tig (10.05.2012), Varzor (10.05.2012), Դեկադա (10.05.2012), Տրիբուն (11.05.2012)

----------


## Universe

tert/կետ/am ում.

*Ո՞վ հաղթեց այս ընտրություններում որն ընտրում ես «Արդարությաննա» միավորդ գնում*

----------


## Արէա

Mihran Tsarukyan - Siro Kino - 2,135,757 դիտում
SIRUSHO - I Like It - 1,092,557 դիտում
ARMENCHIK - Chi lini - 733,977 դիտում
Lilit Hovhannisyan - Too Too Too - 723,961 դիտում
Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցություն - 663,240 ձայն

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ էս թվերի հետևում նույն մարդիկ են կանգնած: Կկարողանա՞նք նվազեցնել առաջի չորս թվերը, հինգերորդն ավտոմատ կնվազի: 
Ու էստեղ է, որ Tig-ի, ու իր նմանների գործը կարող է ավելի օգտակար լինել, քան հազար ընդդիմադիր կուսակցության հազար հանրահավաք:

----------

davidus (10.05.2012), murmushka (10.05.2012), My World My Space (10.05.2012), One_Way_Ticket (11.05.2012), Tig (10.05.2012), Varzor (10.05.2012), Տրիբուն (11.05.2012)

----------


## davidus

> Mihran Tsarukyan - Siro Kino - 2,135,757 դիտում
> SIRUSHO - I Like It - 1,092,557 դիտում
> ARMENCHIK - Chi lini - 733,977 դիտում
> Lilit Hovhannisyan - Too Too Too - 723,961 դիտում
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցություն - 663,240 ձայն
> 
> Իմ խորին համոզմամբ էս թվերի հետևում նույն մարդիկ են կանգնած:


Առաջին չորս թվերի հետևում կանգնած է էդ 663,240-ի՝ դեռևս ընտրելու իրավունք չունեցող սերունդը, որը պակաս պատուհաս չի լինելու, քան իր ծնողներն էին(են)։

----------

My World My Space (10.05.2012), Rammstein (10.05.2012), Tig (10.05.2012), Varzor (10.05.2012), Արէա (10.05.2012), Տրիբուն (11.05.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Bruno (10.05.2012), Mephistopheles (10.05.2012), Rammstein (10.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2012), Տրիբուն (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ, Գևը  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեկ էլ դրական ա Արզումանյան Ալիկի մուտքը: Հաստատ ավելի լավ գործ կարա անի, քան Սաֆարյան Ստյոպան կամ Մարտիրոսյան Արմենը:


Հա, ինքը լավ գործա անում, մանավանդ խմիչքի շշերի հետ  :Jpit: 
հետներս խմելու չտանենք?  :LOL:  Միանգամից կնշենք նաև իրա մանդատը:

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստացի սա իրան չարդարացրեց: Պարզվեց, որ ընտրատեղամասում գրեթե խախտումներ չեն լինում ու այդքան էական չի քանի վստահված անձ կա, էլ չասած, որ փաստացի երևաց, *որ վստահված անձերից շատերը կոմպետենտ չեն: Թեկնածուներից շատերը լավ չկազմակերպեցին քարոզարշավը, ոմանք ուղղակի տապալեցին այն:* Մի խոսքով ընտրված մարտավարությունը կարծես թե օգուտ չտվեց: Ուժերի բաշխումը եղավ անհավասար, քարոզարշավին ակտիվ ներգրավվածները հիմնականում գործ էին անում մի քանի թեկանծուի համար: Փաստացի, անկախ համակիրների քանակից, երևաց, որ ակտիվ գործ անել ցանկացողները այնքան շատ չեն, որ կարողանային կազմակերպել այս բոլոր թեկնածուների ակտիվ քարոզարշավը: Այո՛, սա դաս էր, սրանից հետևություն պետք է անի ՀԱԿ-ը:


Չուկ ջան, սա ես անվանում եմ մի բառով` պարտություն:
Ու էս քանի ամիսա ինչ եմ ասում? չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի աշխատանք տանի` քարոզչական, նախապատրաստական: Հարյուր տարվա քաղաքական դաշտի փորձ ունեցող գելերն են` Լևոն, Հրանտ, Ստեփան և այլն: Չեն կարում մի քիչ շատ վստահված անձ նախապատրաստեին, որ ոնց որ նկատեցիր, գոնե կոմպիտենտ լինեյին? Չեին կարողանում հակարագել ու կազմակերպել նախընտրական քարոզարշավը?
Այ էս հարցերում ինչն էր խանգարու  ՀԱԿ-ին? Պարզ չի ինչը? Անկազմակերպությունը ու մեկ էլ ԻՀԿ` սցենարն այդպիսին էր, ժողովրդի աչքերին թոզ էին փչում, բայց ոչ մի գործ էլ դուզգյունի չէին անում:

Այ հենց սրա մասին մտածի, քանի որ որպես համակիր դու էլ ես "խաբվածների" շարքերում:
Ու ճիշտ ես ասում` ՀԱԿ-ը տուժող չի, ինքը կատարել է Սերժի առջր իր պարտավորությունները, մի քանի հատ էլ մանդատ է կպցրել:
Այո, տուժել է միմիայն ժողովուրդը` ՀԱԿ-ին, ՀՀԿ-ին, ԲՀԿ-ին ու մյուսներին ձայն տված ժողովուրդը: Ու հենց ՀԱԿ-ի անկազմակերպվածությունը ու տրնգիները էդ տույժին նպաստող գործոններն են եղել: 

Դե Լևոնն էլ իրեն պալոժ չհամարեց մանդատ վերցնել, բայց զատո Բագատյանին պալոժ համարեց  :LOL: 

Հետգրությանդ հետ կապված մենակ մի բան կասեմ` ոնց էլ ֆռանք, մեկա ՀՀ-ն անհատների երկիր է, ոչ թե կուսակցություների ու գաղափարների: հուսանք որ դա ժամանակավոր է: Իսկ դու ասում ես "անհատներից վեր կանգնենք..."

----------


## voter

> Փաստեր. 
> Լևոնի (ՀԱԿ-ի) օգտին
> 2008թ-ին՝ 350 000 մարդ ,
> 2012թ-ին՝ 100 000 հազար:
> 
> Նման անկման միակ պատճառը անփառունակ քաղաքականությունն էր վերջին տարիների:
> Ինձ թվումա ՀԱԿ-ը խորհրդարան անցնելով ավարտեց իր պատմական առաքելությունը ու դարձավ շարքային կուսակցություն, ինչը կանխատեսվում էր դեռ շատ վաղուց: Հուսանք գոնե ինչ-որ օգուտ կլինի խորհրդարանական աշխատանքից:


Հակված եմ մտածելու, որ արտագաղթել են նրանք, ով 2008-ին դեռ հույս են ունեցել ինչ որ բան փոխել, դրանից էլ 200 հազարով քիչ է եղել 2012ին, տարին 50 հազար արտագաղթ հաստատ եղել է...

Մինչև նախագահական կարծում եմ այդ 100 հազարից կեսնել կգնան ու կմնան միայն չքավորները, որ գնալու տեղ ու հնար չունեն, իսկ նրանց էլ հեշտ ու հանգիս ստրկացրել են, կստրկացնեն ու ստրկացնելու են 10 հազար դրամով առնելով...

Ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ օրինականացնելու են ընտրակաշառք  տալ ու նամանավանդ վեցնելը։

Այդպես միայն հնարավոր կլինի իրականացնել ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ, երբ ազատ ու արդար կառաջարկեն գումար ու ով էլ վերցնելու է ազնվորեն կվերցնի։

Մարդիկ ազնվորեն ու ազատ կիմնանան ով ինչքան ա առաջարկում ձայնի համար, կգնան կծախվեն։ 

Ընտրված անձիք էլ չեն փորձի անհարմար նախադասություններով ու խունջիկ մունիջիկ ստելով համոզեն, թե իրանց սիրում են, դրա համար էլ ընտրում են - փող ա տալիս են ու առնում են... 

Հա մեկել սերժանտների ականջը կանչի բյուջեին օգուտ կլինի, ընտրակաշառքի համար 100ավոր միլլիո դոլլարներ կսկսեն դրուս գալ ստվերից ու կարելի կլինի այն հարկել...

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն չեմ անփառունակ գնահատականին:


Համաձայն ըլնես չլնես` անփառունակ է:
Պարզ տրամաբանություն` 
2008-ին 350հզ ձայն և կտրուկ քայլերի պատրաստ, կառավարությունը գրոհող ժողովուրդ` ուժ, որը խեղդվեց:
2012-ին 100հզ ձայն, հուսալքված, ձանձրացած ու կտրուկ քայլերի վրա արդեն թքած ունեցող ժողովուրդ` ընտրակաշառվող ժողովուրդ (ոնց չեմ սիրում ես պահը, քանի որ առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ կաշառքով չեն հաղթել, այլ ճարպկությամբ` նկարչության ճարպկությամբ, բայց մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի ձայների հաշվին չէ, մնացածի էլ):

Սա կոչվում է անհաջող, անարդյուանվետ, անկումային, չարդարացած և վերջ ի վերջո 2008-ի փառքի ֆոնի վրա ուղղակի անփառունակ պարտություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ հենց սրա մասին մտածի, քանի որ որպես համակիր դու էլ ես "խաբվածների" շարքերում:


Ժպտացի  :Smile: 
Վարզոր ջան, խաբվածները աջը քաշածներն ու իրենց ձեները վաճառածներն են: Իսկ իրենց համոզմունքով առաջ գնացողները խաբված չեն հասարակ պատճառով, իրենք համոզմունքով գործում են, ոչ թե սրա կամ նրա դուդուկի տակ պարում  :Wink: 

Գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածներում արձագանքի ենթակա բան չկա: Դե գրել ես էլի, ոչ առաջին գրածդ ա, ոչ էլ վերջինն ա լինելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աբրի Վարզորը: Ես էլ անկեղծ ղալաթ եմ արել, որ բան եմ գրել: Լուրջ փոշմանել եմ, կներեք:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Աբրի Վարզորը: Ես էլ անկեղծ ղալաթ եմ արել, որ բան եմ գրել: Լուրջ փոշմանել եմ, կներեք:


Իզուր ես փոշմանել: Հըլը տես ինչ խաղեր են տալիս "չնշանված" զույգերը?  :Jpit:

----------

